# First driving impressions of a 34



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I've had the car for two whole days now, and I've done some driving under different conditons, so thought I'd post some newbie comments. 

Things I dislike. 

1. In the present set-up, the side-bar system means it's difficult to get in and out, it's very hard to use the seat belt, & impossible for anyone to sit in the back, even on the side where there are no racing harness connections. 
2.The oil tank collector's open top spews fumes into the engine bay and this comes back into the cabin thru the aircon system giving me a stiff neck and a headache after 100 miles on the Motorway today. 
3.The experimental carbon LSD goes ker-LUNK ker-LUNK clonk.clonk.clonk.bang as I turn the wheel to any degree at slow speeds. 
4. My passenger actually asked if there was any air in the tyres coz the car was juddering and banging so badly over poorly-maintained road surfaces at slow speed.
5. Inside, the din from the exhaust system is wonderful for short distances, but combined with the fumes would drive any passenger spare over any long journey. Outside, in traffic I have to drive v.e.r.y. gently so as not to attract the attention of the law. This means I often have to forgo the pleasure of wiping someone off, in consideration for the feelings of the local populace, and the possibility of a police motorcycle lurking somewhere. ... ... ...  :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*And then*

You don't really need to wipe off every hyena and jackal that comes prancing by, coz you're the King of the Jungle, and you can sleep, and take it easy, and cruise along, coz you've got muscles and you've got claws and you've got teeth............. er, sorry, TEETH.  

And people can see that, and you can see them seeing that. And it's wonderful in Japan when the filling station attendant has finished wiping your windows for you, and he brings your change & offers you the ultimate praise, "This car suits you, sir!" Then even the clacking and snapping of the LSD sounds like music as you pull out into the road.

So, what do I like about this car, then, can I hear you asking? BLUDDI get on with it?









All in good time. The Muses are consulting...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sounds like it still has a lot of the original track car left in it....
Hope you find something you like soon.

Must admit that I have more trouble with the law in my family runaround than the R....I don't think they want to stop me in that one...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Dave. He knows I want to do some track time in it, so it's a bit of a dilemma as to how far he undoes it all in the interests of humanity. He did 1'43" in it at Aida and I've got the in-car DVD of it here, and I'd like to be able to get close to that. The car looks rock-solid, and he is so relaxed and calm setting such outrageous times. My quickest in the FD is only 1'50" and I never got under 2 mins in the Soarer. 

Actually the guy is quite willing to change anything for me, and probably for free. He wants me to be happy with it. I know he changed one of the cogs in the LSD gearing to make it a bit more manageable. He offered to take out the side bar assembly, but I asked him to leave it in for a bit. He took out the Recaro front seat and gave me the original seat he had in store, which I wanted to try for a while. The Nismo dials are still in, showing to 320kph! The insurance rep sucked his teeth sharply when he saw the driver's airbag was gone, a custom steering wheel in its place. ABS is still connected and the aircon works. The tuner will put a by-pass hose on the oil collector tank for me. There is very slight wheel-wobble at around 120kph.

So those are the immediate plans to get the car road-comfortable. Maybe I'll nip up to one of your meets one day!  Ferry up to Yokohama???


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Aida must be a great circuit to drive - definitely one of the nicest in Japan from the layout.
Be great to see you at Daikoku but it seems a bit unfair to have you drive all that way going deaf and being gassed 
How about a meet at the Prince and Skyline museum ?
Or maybe I can get my a55 to the Nismo festival this year (assuming it's at Aida and not Fuji)...


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

when is the Nismo festival Dave ??


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Not sure of the exact date Steve...
End of November or beginning of December usually.
Not sure if it's still at Aida or will be back at Fuji this year either.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd give one of my right tentacles to drive at Fuji or Suzuka. Where is the Prince & Skyline Museum, Dave? I'd love to see your car up close. 

I wasn't exactly 'invited' to the Nismo Festa last year coz my wheels were Mazda, Toyota and Subaru,  although I did actually have something else on that weekend? Guns, maybe? 

Just had a search around and it's at Fuji this year apparently, Steve. Fuji is still quite a bit closer than Tokyo from here.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Well, I started this thread, so I guess I've gotta take some responsibility*

Gotta give you something, but I am still savouring. So, a few things I like.

She's smaller and lighter but roomier than a Soarer, and much bigger and roomier and boxier than the RX7, a pretty convenient all-round size. The coupe doors are too big for easy supermarket carparks, but they are several inches shorter than my massive Shinkansen doors on the Soarer.

I like the distribution of the power to all 4 wheels as I have a very odd driveway where most cars get stuck halfway up as the right rear lifts off. But I need more experience to be able to comment properly on this feature. Suffice it to say that I was sold on 4WD drive with my Celica GT4, followed by the Forester CrossSports AWD. UK weather almost demands 4WD.

The car is pretty well balanced and I like the present hardish suspension settings. I can throw it round any corner I come across with a higher and higher degree of confidence (we haven't had much rain recently!). (Oh, one of my mechanic mates wrapped his 32 GTR round a tree a couple of nights ago and totally wrote it off. Moody drive home, late at night, floored her on an impulse and lost her backend at 140kph on a wooded corner. One of the customers took one look and said "There's no way the driver survived that." Mr Maehara pointed at himself and said "Me, me, me. I'm the driver!")

The engine is totally reliable and goes through the same noise repeatedly through the gears, each sweep of the revs so smooth and wide. I love the refined snorty squirts of the BOV. Not quite sure what a turbo 'actuator' is, but it doesn't sound as hairily 'dirty' as the open wastegates on my 1JZ. Sound-proofing is a minus point as there is a constant reverberation from the titanium exhaust system, and passengers tend to feel relief when we shut the engine off. I am really, really looking forward to a track day, but next Tuesday the tuner wants me in the FD. Maybe in the autumn....

I went round and asked the tuner how his red '99 V-Spec GTR is. (The one he replaced mine with.) He replied, "Oh, not bad, I suppose." 
"What the fork are you talking about? It's the car you've always wanted, isn't it, and it looks wicked!" says me.
"It's still nowhere near what you've got there", he says with a mournful face!
"No money!" 
Hmmm, that's a tough one to sympathize with....  Still, he'll sort it out bit by bit, if I know him.

Someone on this site was asking recently if the Getrag six box made the car 'faster' than the 5 box. Well, with my turbo set-up the heels a-kickin' starts around 4,000 rpm. So, if you bounce it along above 4,000 rpm, all I can say is that you get six sweet spots up to 230kph instead of 5. (Haven't been over 230kph yet) Which equates to more gear changes, but a bit like Schumacher going into the pits more often, and being faster in between, and beating MacLaren.... er... do I get my coat? 

Next exciting installment to follow sometime!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry to jump in, but do you have any pictures?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Apologies to anyone who has already seen these on another thread.
http://www.photohost.org/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/828
In the garage you can see the red V-spec he bought to replace the one he bolted me up with.









If Fuggles will accept my membership application, which is winging its way towards him even as I write, possibly my posting rank will get ratcheted up to 'may post attachments'! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*"Well, Thrust, how's it been going since then?*

...it's been a month after all", I hear you asking me.  

Hmmm... This has turned out to be much harder than I first imagined. 

First of all a big thanks to the powers that be for accepting my measly 20 quid cheque and opening up the taps for me. Greatly appreciated.

It's a schizophrenic experience, driving this car. Sometimes it's just a car. A noisy one at that. And then all of a sudden it's a mythological giant. A look in someone's eye, a dropped comment, and I realize that people are seeing heaven when they look at the car. Envy, astonishment, admiration, whatever it is, it's in spades. 

Then my Chinese students here in Japan. China is hosting a Grand Prix recently, so the Chinese profess open interest in fast cars. Yet when they look at the car they have no idea what it is. The red GTR badge means nothing to any of them. Even Nissan, though they will obviously have a Chinese way to say Nissan. They will recognize a Citroen or a VW badge immediately, though!  

My tuner (Nissan specialist) said something interesting the other night. "I've owned many cars, but I never get bored with GTRs." "Oh, you get bored easily, then?" I asked. "Yup, but a GTR is the only car that continues to fascinate me." he nods to himself. 

The Toyota mechanic the other day was astonished by its handling, response and sheer power and speed. He loved the disconnected airflow meter in the turbo inlet and the gold box under the front passenger mat! He said after 5 mins at the wheel that he would take it over a Supra any day.

Anyway, I've grown to love the ratchety LSD, the reverberation of the titanium pipes, the grip of the little leather-clad Nardi wheel, and the display.... the display is huge fun to play with. I love it. The G-meter! The boost pie graph, the temperature bar graphs, it's all wonderful. 

And on a bit of road that I know thoroughly. To open her up is such an exhilaration. 

I think the reason the tuner likes the GTR is that it's so predictable. It will do exactly what you want it to do. When the car and engine are close to 100% reliable at any stage of tuning, then you can relax and enjoy high-speed circuit driving at the limit. And you can know there is more potential ahead. 

(Though he did say that you should be ready to part with 50,000 quid if you're serious about tuning a GTR.







)

My plan is to get him afloat on his favourite tipple, Sho-Chu, and choose the moment to see what it is exactly that grabs his heart strings, this man who spends his life tuning Nissans for a living. 

End of first month update.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*2 month absence*

Absence makes the heart grow fonder. Not just Jane fonder. Flew back to Japan this week after a couple of months in the UK, and this evening I went around to the tuner's to see how she is. Two months have passed since I left her with the list, and they've done a bit of work on her while I was away. She is. so. beautiful. Lump in throat.









Well, they've moved the side bar kit slightly so the passenger door shuts properly, and the seat belt can now be adjusted freely for the first time, and added a nice organic translucent blue hose from the oil catch can so the fumes go under the car now - not finding their way into the cabin any more - and they've added a lower front lip that just adds that je ne sais quoi, and they've taken her down another 1cm all round, so she. looks. perfect. The typhoon never touched her, and she is sparkling!







And they seem to have decided to let me keep the twin T517s as long as I'm happy with them. Happy? Me?  

Now, if the wife weren't over here this month I could actually go and collect her and bring her home and go for that long-awaited drive....


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Thrust said:


> You don't really need to wipe off every hyena and jackal that comes prancing by, coz you're the King of the Jungle


I did laugh on Wednesday night. There was an Astra GSi flying round all the cars behind me and then braked hard and swerved in behind me despite the overtake being clear. I think that is some kind of weird respect.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Interesting read  

What has been done to your car thrust?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*spec sheet*

R33 GTS-T. Exactly that! Wonderful experience! 

Christian. I sent these details from a Japanese spec sheet for this car off to the GTROC library but have heard nothing since.

New complete NUR spec engine installed 9,000 km ago. 2x T517Z 8.0 turbos, N1 Exhaust manifold, Sunline Racing (SL-R) outlet pipe & titanium front pipes, SL-R titanium exhaust system. Tome 1 gasket kit (HKS/1.2mm), Tome 1 strenthened valve springs, HKS camshaft Step 1 256 deg, HKS cam pulley, HKS SPL piping kit, Tome 1 660 injectors, Tome fuel regulator, HPI FMIC, Trust racing BOV, HKS F-Con V Pro Gold. Exedy carbon twin D-core clutch, ATS carbon LSD 1.5 Way. Brembo brakes.
HKS Hypermax II suspension, Sunline Racing (SL-R) pillow tension rods, SL-R Roll Centre adaptor kit, SL-R rear pillow camber arms, pillow upper links & pillow lower arms. 
Body strengthening SL-R bolt-on sidebar kit, roof bar and floor bars removable for road use. Nismo multi-function monitor. Blitz Dual SBC Spec-R, Takata MPH 340R harness.
SL-R 3D GT-wing type II, SL-R carbon louvred bonnet, SL-R Multi-LED tail lamps. F&R Yokohama Advan TCII 9.5jx18 +16 wheels, F&R Yokohama Advan Neova 265-35 -18
Sard 2 level aluminium racing radiator, Trust oil cooler kit, SL-R GT cooling panels.

The tuner reckons it has about 480-500 BHP. He is in process of designing a 34 body kit which he wants me to pioneer for him. Hope this answers your question!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

PS *****Secretarial mistake. Where it says Tome 1 above, or Tome, please read TOMEI, (correctly pronounced "toe-may")


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No real update. Not driven it since the end of July. The car has been sitting in a workshop with people playing with it. A little bird says that this car may appear at the Tokyo Auto Salon as a demonstrator of this, that and the other thing. Fingers crossed. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Sorry if I haven´t been paying attention, but do you have any pics of the car and which tuner is it you´re talking about?

Sounds like a nice car, BTW! 

/P


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Perra said:


> Sorry if I haven´t been paying attention, but do you have any pics of the car and which tuner is it you´re talking about?
> 
> Sounds like a nice car, BTW!
> 
> /P


Thanks Perra for the vote of confidence! There are 11 or 12 mixed pics in my photo gallery, if you click on the link half way down the first page of this thread. You can see her in various different guises at different stages in her life. The tuner is SunLine Racing.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Right, well, it's nearly time for an update. Watch this space! 

Four more days and it should be clear what she will be looking like at the Auto Salon. If I have to pay for everything I am looking at a bill for somewhere in the region of 15,000 Great British squiddios. With a little bit of Konnay (J for 'connections' ) I am hoping that they will be able to scratch my back for a change & whittle that down a bit. Quite a fair bit. What do I get for the money? hehehe... Four of those for stopping power. Two of those for lifting power. Two of these for bum hold. One of those for track width, and one of those for lightness above. And a kick up the 4rse.

Now all I have to do is find the readies... or use the slate trick


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great news Piers - seems like you'd only just got it when they took it away again last time  

So it'll be on show at the 'Salon then ? Should we ask for the Red Dragon at the SunLine stand ?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bean said:


> Great news Piers - seems like you'd only just got it when they took it away again last time
> 
> So it'll be on show at the 'Salon then ? Should we ask for the Red Dragon at the SunLine stand ?


Yes to the first question, Bean. The stand will feature the Z which will be this year's main track car, and my GTR which will be demonstrating a newly completed experimental body kit and various other nifty bits, and which I am hoping to do a trackday in very soon. 

As to the second question.... you can try asking for the Red Dragon, but I don't know what you'll get. If no-one wants the name I wouldn't mind using it as a handle myself... might look nice with the avatar!   

Your mobile number is in my 'Keitai', so mine should be in yours... :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Update. Went round late last night to see it with the new bits. LOL. Couldn't see it anywhere round the garage.  I was looking for a 'white' 34 GTR...  

There was a crew hard at work putting on the stickers. The transporter was waiting outside in the cold for the trip to Tokyo. The car? You guys will have to make up your own minds whether you like what's been done to it or not. Suffice it to say that much off the stuff is original and one-off. 

Unfortunately the Z wasn't ready in time,  so they are taking the Tsukuba S15 instead.

But the 'Exibitor's Pass' is a bonus! :smokin: Hoping I can bump into some of you there...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

How about those pictures...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hold, hold...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

OK, the piccies are starting to go up!  x100


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> OK, the piccies are starting to go up!  x100


I'll post 'em if you don't 
The car is sensational. Really awesome.
Not surprised that you couldn't find it if you went looking for a white car though 
Spent a long time talking to your friend there - really nice guy and extremely knowledgable....Now I know why SunLine products and cars are so good.

I'm dead certain that the SunLine R34 kit is going to be very popular indeed


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No, go ahead, Bean! I meant other people are starting to post them, as in the GT Culture Japan tour thread... I haven't actually got any piccies.  Planning to take some tomorrow. Fire away in the meantime! Glad you were able to meet the guy and have a chat. Cheers!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Just seen Mick's pic of your car - I bet he didn't realise when he took it.

It's one of the highlights of the show for GTR fans for sure :smokin: 

I'll try and post some more before going to Daikoku tonight.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Can't wait for tomorrow. Will I be able to sleep tonight? Sure wish I could be at Daikoku! Don't do anything stupid!!! 

Did Taiyo Sato tell you any of the special touches that went into it, by the way?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

We didn't go into specifics except about the body parts really. That was the stuff with the most impact there and then. Also, it's the first 'wide-body' look that I've actually liked on the 34 - so it's the part I was most interested in.
He did say that it's a bit more track-focused than it was though....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Have a brilliant time this evening, Bean, with those undeserving Brit bar stewards. Signing off now and leaving the office... Piers


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I'm just hoping it doesn't rain....
Have yourself a good time tomorrow - there is a lot of eye-candy to see....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

A couple of pics of the car - a lot of carbon


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow! Nice piccies! Thanks for that Bean! 

Looks like they are trying to patch up the strip where the rain deflector got torn off on the transporter.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Shame about the deflector - didn't seem to have done any damage though so I think they can just put a new one on.
If and when you find out, can you tell me what size and offset the wheels are to fit the wide-body ?

edit - oh wait, you mean the pic looks like they are examining where the visor was taken off the drivers door ?
Nah - IIRC Gio was asking how strong the carbon fenders are.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

From memory the wheels are 18s, 11J with a 50mm spacer and 16 offset, but I'll check on that and get back to you in a day or so. Those wheels were specially made for SunLine; SSR officially only make up to 10.5 J.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> From memory the wheels are 18s, 11J with a 50mm spacer and 16 offset,


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry, Bean. Finally checked and Taiyo said he thought the offset was around 21-23, off the top of his head.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thrust said:


> Four more days and it should be clear what she will be looking like at the Auto Salon. What do I get for the money? hehehe... 1. Four of those for stopping power. 2. Two of those for lifting power. 3. Two of these for bum hold. 4. One of those for track width, and 5. one of those for lightness above. And a kick up the 4rse.


Quoting myself here. Forgive...  
The answers you have all been waiting for. 
1. A set of Endless calipers in SunLine bespoke red, F 6-pots and R 4-pots. 
2. A F set of Roberutas to give that magic 6cm lift; transporters, drives etc.
3. Two Bride buckets.
4. A 6cm body-widening kit. Genuine carbon parts are the front nose, the 4 wings, the bonnet, the doors inner and outer, the rear wing, the bootlid and the wing mirrors.
5. Only for looks really, but a one-off moulded carbon fitted roof, back light surrounds and rear bumper cover.
6. It now has Trace dampers and Swift springs. Goodbye Brembo and HKS.

It only just made the show, so now it is undergoing final cleaning up, spraying etc. Can't wait for a trackday.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, haven't seen it myself, but allegedly it got a 2-page spread in iss04 Chantelle cover of "Nuts", for whatever that's worth! 

http://www.nuts.co.uk/magazine


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I wasn't aware that was your own car Congrats, one of the best looking 34s around!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks, DCD. 

I am just wondering whether I should ask my daughter in the UK to go and buy a men's mag off the top for me!!! LOL


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

You should contact the mag, and see if they will send you a free copy 

How much where the Roberutas? thinking of getting them to mine, and the car looks very nice


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Good idea, Christian! I'll probably get cookied, though... 

http://www.roberuta.com/roberutacup/price.html

According to this page, for Japanese cars they are just under 200,000 yen, or 1,000 quid for the two front ones, whether you get the standard type, or the pillow upper mount type, and they charge about 250 quid to fit them (here at their company). Another 600 quid or so for the rears. We just got the front ones.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hi Piers,

I have a copy of the mag i can send to you if you like. Very nice pic. Someone made a bit taking that pic.

lol was it Taiyo who told them she is 940bhp, 1,237kg, and does over 200mph ?


Ben

GTC Authorised Sunline Racing dealers


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Ben, yes, interesting figures, to say the least! A large pinch of salt needed here... LOL. Thinking about it later I realized they must have got the top speed from the Nismo 320kph speedo dial. Goodness knows where they got the rest. Been staring at too many boobs... 

PS Brilliant if you could send me the mag. I'll pm the address. Cheers, Ben. (SL, did you get a reply, then?)


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*"10 Best of Exciting Car" ....? ... !!!!!*

Well, this car was entered in a competition at Port Messe Nagoya this weekend and was chosen as one of the ten 'Best of Exciting' cars in Japan!  160 cars from 100 shops took part.

7 of the winners were drift machines; the remaining three were Amamiya's red Porsche-nosed FD3S, Top Secret's 35 Skyline?, (anyway, the one that broke the speed record in Germany), and our/my carbon Skyline! woooOOOOOh HAAAAAaaaaaaaaa.... :smokin:

As a side note, Max Power sent a team to Japan last week to shoot Sunline's cars, among other things; while they were there they shot the GTR, and the S15 Tsukuba record-holder which is now painted in Direxiv's colours. (Direxiv are the people who have just registered to field a team in F1 from 2008. Awash with cash, they have cars running in many different events over in Japan) ... Oh, and they took a few shots of my FD, apparently, while they were there... hehehe...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Congratz, you really have a nice collection of cars.

Hope to see more pictures soon


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> Congratz, you really have a nice collection of cars.
> 
> Hope to see more pictures soon


Thanks Pharoahe. I'm really happy for the tuner, coz it was all his hard work, designing, creating and assembling. He must be feeling right pleased to have been recognized like this. 

I'm pleased for him, yes, but also for myself, in that I recognized something in him, and put my money and my enthusiasm (lots of both) behind his creative talent. Vindicated! Just owning cars doesn't give me too much take-home pleasure, but winning something like this has a good glow to it! Now, if only I could win something on the track this year!!! 3rd in category is the best I've managed to date. The cars have set good times, but not with me at the wheel... hahahaha


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That shows that 2 people combining their talents can create great things.

And for Sun Line racing this is truly a great start. I've heard of them before en really love what they do. So i hope they will bring more cars out on the track to compete with the major powerhouses in Japan.

There's nothing better in this industry to have competition.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

here are some shots made by ZeroTohundred


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Well, this car was entered in a competition at Port Messe Nagoya this weekend and was chosen as one of the ten 'Best of Exciting' cars in Japan!


Congratulations.
It is a truly :smokin: car


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

LOL Bean  

Pharoahe, very interesting 'watery' fluid shots, those. You can see the tuner in the middle background of shot 2. Are they copyrighted? I notice that free links are available, so presumably we can post free links to them at least? What is Zerotohundred?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thrust said:


> LOL Bean
> 
> Pharoahe, very interesting 'watery' fluid shots, those. You can see the tuner in the middle background of shot 2. Are they copyrighted? I notice that free links are available, so presumably we can post free links to them at least? What is Zerotohundred?


The picture's are free because they have a watermark in them.

And zerotohundred is an Malaysian site wich features all the events in and around their country


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for that. I had a look at your profile, Pharoahe, web links etc. Were you covering the KOE event last summer? I was the Japanese translator there for Mike, and the Wise and Yashio Factory judges. You may have seen my black Soarer parked next to the Toyo Tyre stand. Some of them were trying to get me to agree to let it be drifted!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Thanks for that. I had a look at your profile, Pharoahe, web links etc. Were you covering the KOE event last summer? I was the Japanese translator there for Mike, and the Wise and Yashio Factory judges. You may have seen my black Soarer parked next to the Toyo Tyre stand. Some of them were trying to get me to agree to let it be drifted!!!


I run together with a good friend of mine Gofaster. Too bad for me i wasn't at that event because i had other priorities. Our company car is now fully dressed with a Wise sports kit after that event :smokin:

This is how the car looks like now:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

that BNR34 features very briefly in our next dvd Fast, East & Extreme II  .. just pretty much those shots from TAS


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Pretty Sylvia!

Here are a few different shots if I can find some half decent ones...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Ooops, over the limit. Just erased a centipede. Let's have another bash...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Brooksie, do you make and sell these DVDs?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Pretty Sylvia!
> 
> Here are a few different shots if I can find some half decent ones...


Thx it´s actually an S14 with an S15 nose  

But your car is really stunning. How is the car build, i mean the carbon parts. only the shell is original i guess so all the rest is dry carbon?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

S14! It's stunning. How did you get those Beseige stickers?  

The nose is a C-West carbon one-off. The bonnet, boot, door inners and outers, and front and back wing/overfenders and side malls are dry carbon SunLine originals. What covers the roof and pillars, rear lights and rear bumper are one-off carbon casts. They are mostly cosmetic, actually adding slightly to the car overall weight, but would I suppose protect the car in a hailstorm! hahaha 

The overfender kit is to be used on one of Garage Saurus' racing cars, I hear.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thrust said:


> S14! It's stunning. How did you get those Beseige stickers?
> 
> The nose is a C-West carbon one-off. The bonnet, boot, door inners and outers, and front and back wing/overfenders and side malls are dry carbon SunLine originals. What covers the roof and pillars, rear lights and rear bumper are one-off carbon casts. They are mostly cosmetic, actually adding slightly to the car overall weight, but would I suppose protect the car in a hailstorm! hahaha
> 
> The overfender kit is to be used on one of Garage Saurus' racing cars, I hear.


We had permission of the owner of Wise Sports to make them ourself. We were also featured in a business present of Wise Sports. They made a calender for business relations.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone seen the cover of July's issue of the new-look Max Power? :innocent:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

OK, the new mag arrived in my mailbox this evening! Yay!

If anyone has a moment free, and is not feeling indisposed towards me personally, and if you've seen the new version July issue of Max Power, then please go online, make your choice of the top three cars, and place your votes. 

You get the chance to win 'an awesome prize' (whatever that is)  and if this car does well, it may lift the image of the GTR and GTROC!!! (Not that either really need lifting... :smokin: ) The votes are counted when July's issue goes off sale, apparently. And that will be the end of Round One of this process to find the best modified car in the world.

http://www.maxpower.co.uk/globalchallenge/

(Go with your heart)


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*savage*

savage only gettin brave in her now, car really comes alive when pushed, Where other cars would fall over the edge !!1


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

A beautiful-looking car. What do you do in her, Niall?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Everything has been going wrong lately, and the final straw was my left ankle which locked up on Sunday night. I've been in extreme pain and unable to walk, so I went to see the doc today (Wed) and he told me the talus and ligaments are cream crackered and advised a cast with crutches. I managed to get away with a bag of painkillers and some seriously complicated taping but I have been feeling so sorry for myself that I didn't even want to go online recently! 

Imagine how I felt when Ben sent me an email saying 'Well done!' ... 

Ben, you made my day. 

I had seen the July competion and was tempted to vote, but having to register put me off. I thought I'd vote later before this month's edition is over, but in true typical style I completely forgot about the whole competition. 

Anyway it looks as though the readers of Max Power (whoever they are) have voted my carbon 34 as the best car in Japan. (Well, from out of the cars featured.  to Bean etc. in Tokyo) If anyone from GTROC actually got around to voting for it, cheers,... a BIG THANK YOU, for this bolt out of the blue! :thumbsup:

It is interesting that readers voted for a GTR over some truly wicked competition in the true sense of the word. :clap:


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Pretty Sylvia!
> 
> Here are a few different shots if I can find some half decent ones...


I've got those wheels (SSR Type-C) on my Civic.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Durzel said:


> I've got those wheels (SSR Type-C) on my Civic.


I wondered where they'd gone!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

No need to  at me mate since your car is awesome - I voted for you...
(sorry to hear about the ankle  )


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Cheers, Bean. First, thanks for the vote. 

The reason I winked is that your stable could just as easily have been there in the line-up, and probably had more right, save for some quirk of fate. Personally I would very happily drive that car in your avatar any day (and I can say this without actually having seen anything other than photos) and this is one of the reasons that the concept car is being toned down to road car status, something a bit more practical that I can drive to work every day. (No-one seems to understand why.  )


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Durzel said:


> I've got those wheels (SSR Type-C) on my Civic.


Got any piccie links, Durzel?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, it has now been over a year since I last drove her. The car has been fitted with a locking fuel flap, the first experimental one to be created for the carbon rear flank. Nice job!  

I went round on Saturday and she was up on the lift being adjusted before undergoing the bi-annual Shaken road test. (Car underbodies must be a minimum of 9 cm from the road surface to get through.) She has been re-registered as road-legal for the widebody kit. Now if only I can get my hands on the steering wheel. Like looking at a mirage...............

*** Word of advice concerning carbon one-off moulds. As I wrote earlier she has a one-off roof mould and a rear bumper surround. Pretty for a show stand. These thin moulds are actually (naturally) not as robust as something that has been tested under serious conditions. They cloud easily and crack under the sun, caused probably by the heat being reflected back from the bodywork onto which they are stuck. I have asked for them to be removed and replaced with a paint-job that won't look too out of place with the other carbon parts. More time and money.... but something to look forward to!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

a year 
..and I thought I was bad.

Hope you can get back behind the wheel soon


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Dave. Hoping to get up to the Nismo Festa, but hardly dare breathe it.
If they go ahead with the respray, it'll be a windows-out jobbie... but I've seen how pretty a GTR can look (on the Izu trip) so it may be better to get it all done at once.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Adapted from the 2006 Nismo Festival picture thread*

This was the very first time I have been able to drive the GTR since... ... ... well, before all the work was done on her. First off, 700 kms, starting at midnight. 

Get the daughter, the luggage, CDs and fuzzbuster stashed, adjusted the Brides, mirrors and Roberuta ride height, fired her up and switched on the HIDs. Oh, yeah! Bang. bang. bang. goes the LSD as we slowly pull out of the forecourt. Very slight tramlining with all these spacers on the wheels for the overfenders, but not as bad as the Soarer, and only noticeable at slow speeds on lorry/truck ruts. Fantastic fun on the Motorway/Thruway up to the event. Been drinking coffee all day so my eyes are as hard as marbles right thru till morning. :smokin: 

Been motoring for a while now and I touch the brakes. Wow! The Endless Front 6-pots & Rear 4-pots stop this car on a dime. You'd never guess it was a front-heavy car! Combined with all the lighter carbon bits, the car felt like a different creature. I fully appreciated the tuner's suggestion of Trace dampers and Swift spring set-up as the ride is now far less bumpy/unforgiving than before and the drive was even pleasantly comfortable. My younger one had never been in the R34 before and was prepared for the worst, but once she had reclined the bucket seat, wrapped herself in a fluffy blanket and wedged her head with a soft pillow she was in heaven! She fell asleep to the hum of the titanium exhaust with a big smile on her face. She loved the car at once. Hate to think what the wife will say when she first sees it.

The boss was driving the red Z33 (350) with the new engine that he spent the last three days fitting, and needed to run it in at different speeds before Qualification on Saturday, so we had lot of fun, at least at the higher speeds!

On the way back I was happily following the transporter through the night, with our luggage lorry/truck behind. They were carrying the two 350Zs and the boss was at the wheel, fairly nipping along. There were so many lovely cars headed back from Fuji, and we had a bit of a laugh with a wonderfully hot white 32, which cruised past. The boss flashed his flashers. Was he saying what I thought he wa? A few seconds later he indicated right for a moment, and I knew what he was suggesting. I dropped it into 3rd from 6th and floored it. With a roar we leapt out past the transporter and onwards towards the R32 which was someway ahead. They were almost waiting, and as I shot past, I could hear them drop a gear and with a growl they were after us. For the next several miles we slowed down and sped up, overtaking and being overtaken in a mutually respecting sort of way. Later at the petrol/gasoline station the boss's wife leaned out of the transporter window and gave me a brilliant smile and a thumbs-up. "You looked fantastic", she said. (kak-ko-ee!!!)

Later we saw a white Nur spec BNR34, but the driver was so curious he slotted himself into our convoy for a couple of hours... weird.

The car was so smooth and willing, and never misssed a beat for 1400 kms, even after fourteen months off the road. The new oils and plugs obviously helped, and I can now tell just what it is that the F-Con V Pro does for me!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Brilliant writing! Very happy for you since the car seems to live up to your expectations. I hope your wife likes it aswell!  

All we need now is some more pics... 

/P


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks, Perra. I think Dino may have taken some on Sunday. 

Still waiting to see his pics... maybe there's a nice one in there of how it looks now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Are you going to bring it over to the next Izu outing 

Good to see that you are happy with it !!!


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

what a great read! Just read it all from the start, the r34 is stunning and I'm glad it's lived up to your expectatons


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Just out of intrest do you guys that live in Japan see many R34 GTR's over there ,I know of course there are many more over there than anywhere else ,just wondering if you see em every day like other cars and how common are they compared to say something that is over here in the UK like for instance like a TVR or an Astin.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Don't know about anyone else but TVRs and Astons are ultra rare here.
I see more Ferrari's and Lambo's than R34 GTRs, and don't even mention AMG Mercs...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I might see one 34 every day or two down here in the west of Japan, but a 34 GTR perhaps once a week. 

Bean, I am wondering whether we could aim for the hills above Suzuka one day. That would be about half-way between Tokyo and Hiroshima, and within striking distance of Osaka, Nara and Kyoto. About 3 and a half hours from here. There are some amazing drives up there and the whole of the Wakayama Peninsula is full of things to see, including a World Heritage site and a secret plateau with unusual flora and fauna. Mikimoto pearls in Izu, a Ninja house, Mt Koya Temple complex, amazing milky-coloured onsen hotsprings... you name it. It would need some sussing out, though. It could be either a simple meet and a blat, or an extended weekend for those wanting to cruise and find their own way around.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> I might see one 34 every day or two down here in the west of Japan, but a 34 GTR perhaps once a week.
> 
> Bean, I am wondering whether we could aim for the hills above Suzuka one day. That would be about half-way between Tokyo and Hiroshima, and within striking distance of Osaka, Nara and Kyoto. About 3 and a half hours from here. There are some amazing drives up there and the whole of the Wakayama Peninsula is full of things to see, including a World Heritage site and a secret plateau with unusual flora and fauna. Mikimoto pearls in Izu, a Ninja house, Mt Koya Temple complex, amazing milky-coloured onsen hotsprings... you name it. It would need some sussing out, though. It could be either a simple meet and a blat, or an extended weekend for those wanting to cruise and find their own way around.


Sounds like a plan - a weekend in Nishi Nihon would be interesting from many points of view


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, I saw your car at TAS earlier this year. Just stunning in the flesh and one of my favourite cars there. and my friend was deeply in love with your custom made one off SSR rims. I had a friend from Kyushu up for the show with Tets from Prime Garage and we spoke to the owner of Sunline for a little while (he was very nice. even showed us the white inside the boot to prove it used to be white!) and I think I may have spoken to you briefly too. Not sure if you remember but I was a big tall Aussie guy (but I'd guess you had hundreds of foreigners asking questions). I was surprised when the owner of SunLine told me the car was owned by an English guy living in Japan, and that the poor owner had not driven the car for a year! That is real dedication.

Anyway, I loved the car and I hope it will be back at TAS next year.  Enjoy.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Cheers, Beer Baron, and yes, I clearly remember standing with you and having a natter. 

(The other day when I took the car to Fuji I noticed that he had put the little squirters back on the bonnet/hood for me. I need squirters. He hates them, so I was surprised and happy... and then he said, "but we forgot to paint them." ??? Then I noticed that they were white, little white bumps on the bonnet. Cool, I was thinking, but he said, "No, that's a big no-no." 

I picked up the 'completed' car to take home finally last night and noticed they've become black.)


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice read up Piers, finally all the waiting paid up. Hope to see your car in the flesh one day.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bean said:


> Don't know about anyone else but TVRs and Astons are ultra rare here.
> I see more Ferrari's and Lambo's than R34 GTRs, and don't even mention AMG Mercs...


White E55 AMG seems to be standard family car in Tokyo . . . how about black color for a change lol:chuckle:


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Cheers, Beer Baron, and yes, I clearly remember standing with you and having a natter.
> 
> (The other day when I took the car to Fuji I noticed that he had put the little squirters back on the bonnet/hood for me. I need squirters. He hates them, so I was surprised and happy... and then he said, "but we forgot to paint them." ??? Then I noticed that they were white, little white bumps on the bonnet. Cool, I was thinking, but he said, "No, that's a big no-no."
> 
> I picked up the 'completed' car to take home finally last night and noticed they've become black.)


 Glad you remember talking cars with me. I think truly at the 06 TAS there were only a few standout cars for me. The garage kagotani white 34R was one, and your SunLine 34R was another.

Are you planning the trip up to Tokyo for this years Autosalon? If you are we should catch up. I will be doing all day friday, and probably go saturday for most of the day too. Sunday is just madness so don't think I'll go then. There are only so many times japanese people can shove and push me out of the way before I start to loose my cool.  The sad thing is I'm usually trying to photograph a car or display and they are busy trying to get some up-skirt of the promo girls. lol.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is the latest picture of the car made by Dino Dalle Carbonare.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow, cheers to Dino for the photo, and Jeroen for reducing and posting it! 

Beer Baron. Auto Salon... maybe Saturday.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

wow. it looks great now. i think it's easier to see all the shapes of the body work without the stickers there. i can see the lines much better now. it looks amazing 

saturday should be fine for me. I will pm you my japan cell phone number and maybe we can meet somewhere in tas for a chat.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No worries, pm sent! 

My Xmas prezzie to the GTR is... a set of 42.7 ohm stainless steel exhaust manifolds to the turbos. Going on this week in preparation for trackday next week.... hehehe

Oh, and in the GTR's stocking? 

Um, well, those present wheels are OK for the roads, but not really up to the track, so Santa is going to get me some 10.5s with AO48 semi slicks. Hohoho


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here are two more pictures from the side and the rear.


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

That looks awesome mate...enjoy it


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks, Shabs, I'll do my best!

Well, this thread was entitled "First Driving Impressions" and a year and a half later that's stretching it in anyone's book. Perhaps this might be a good place to round it off, with my first trackday in her.

This Friday night we have a year-end party up at the circuit in the control tower dining room, and the chalets are booked for the night. Up early next morning and all day to play. I will be driving the GTR for the first time in earnest, trying to sort out the difference in cornering from the FD, and hopefully keeping on the island in the process. Don't want to spoil any of that carbon...

The car has been taken down a little more, she has new exhaust manifolds, new wheels and tyres, the boost has been upped, the fuel pump has been correspondingly bolstered, and the mapping has been tweaked. May be moving up through the 500 pee esses?

So, I plan to be writing the final report on the 31st, or on New Year's Day, fer better or fer wusser. ('For better or for worse', ...for the benefit of you non English-speaking wusses out there.) :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Some New Year's Eve viewing! Hope you enjoy it!*

Well, for those of you with no imagination,  and those of you who can't be bothered to read a whole write-up,  and those who just like to see piccies, :runaway: here are some shots from yesterday's trackday. :chairshot: From someone who can't get the energy to do the write-up  ... but, wait for it,  has done the homework with the photo album end of things. :shy: 

Saturday 30th December 2006. There will probably be a write-up in Rev Speed. 
Yahoo! Photos - piersdow's Photos - 2006-12-30 Year-end track day OIC

Oh, and the essence of the write-up for me was... :chuckle: 
despite a whole slew of crashes and cars spinning and sliding out on the wet track, I got home in one piece & lived to fight another day! :wavey:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey thanks for the cool update, looks very frosty on the pics:nervous: 
Must have been fun to drive the RWD cars that day.










So Thrust do you work for or with Sunline or just did your R34 together (sorry was to lazy to read again this 20page thread . . and my brain's sometimes fading too )

That red R34 looks a bit small against yours:chuckle: . . .


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice trackday

bet you entertained yourself!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks gtrlux. 

It's a long story, but essentially I am a 'valued' customer of theirs. I'd like to think that I am a friend too; Taiyo Sato and I drove the Ring together last year, for example. I help out whenever my other hobbies allow, and I was actually offered a job there, but turned it down because I didn't want to lose my independence from him, my ability to be free to do what I want. I also have friendly contacts with several other shops, such as Wise, OS and Yashio in Japan, and secondary contacts with HKS, Exedy, Tein, SSR etc., (my FD features large in the SSR 2006-2007 catalogue) but the work on my track cars is done at Sunline, or at Abbey in the UK. I do not take any money from any of these people as I have a full-time job here, but I enjoy helping out as a hobby. It gets me out of the house, keeps me active, and when I retire in a year or two there will be a whole world of drifting and grippy stuff awaiting!

The choccy GTR used to be Mr Sato's car, so he knows it inside out, and he sold it to me when he bought the red one. I do get discounts on work done in Japan, but in return I really have to leave the two cars on his forecourt to demonstrate his handiwork, and I have to maintain a level of investment there to make it worthwhile to them. Don't ask. One of the benefits is that I don't have to park them the little beauties at home or even tell my wife about them. (SSSssshhh...) 

Yes, I am aware that they are getting free advertising through me, but I try to be play it down and stay detached about it as my own integrity is important. What is true and undeniable is that despite his rather prickly temperament, he does an amazingly artistic and precise job. 

This weekend they rented the entire circuit for their customers, so it was difficult to take photos without the overpowering circle of red!!! Apologies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

bkvj said:


> nice trackday
> 
> bet you entertained yourself!


A guy called Hoshikawa slid on his own oil yesterday and crashed into the inner concrete wall at the first corner, completely trashing his best beloved black Fairlady 31. On the next lap or two I saw him standing there taking pics of some of us braking from 210 kph and slamming round that same corner. Here's hoping he is OK... :thumbsup: and that he sends me the piccies if they're any good! Then maybe I can offer an action pic! 

As for the fun, it was a mixed bag. A Honda Civic spun right in front of me in the middle of the final corner and I had nowhere to go. I was going to slam into him sideways, but right at the last moment the car found forward motion and zipped me out into the gravel trap... whooooof...........and back onto the main straight.... The car has a lot more grunt on the straights than the FD, but the corners seem slower. A pesky FC Savanna kept undertaking me through the corners but I roared ahead on the straights. This will need some time and money to sort. I told Taiyo I want to be out front, and he said I should hand over another 5 mill........ :nervous: (nervous)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually Thrust , where are you living in Japan? I will be living in Aichi , starting next march . . .


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nagoya is in Aichi Prefecture, isn't it? I am about 4-5 hours on the motorway west of there, in Okayama. Halfway between Osaka/Kobe and Hiroshima. This is really the entrance to the west of Japan, a bit too far away from Tokyo really, but 'twas good for bringing up the kids. A better balance of town and countryside, like Leeds or York, or Aberdeen (!) in the UK, maybe.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Okayama is nice, I allways love to travel to Hiroshima (Miajima-island ) and Kobe too. In summer I might travel a bit in this region. 
From Nagoya express way it's about 4-5 hours to Tokyo . (380km) 
I prefer Aichi-ken to the Kanto region. We live near the Gifu border in Konan-city, near to Ichinomya and Inuyama. Life over here is like dividing the Tokyo stress by two or tree That makes Nagoya a very relax and gentle place to work and live (Nagoya is about 45 minutes by car from our house).


----------



## bigsi (May 21, 2005)

beutiful car pall, its an inspiration to us all thrust


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

bigsi said:


> beutiful car pall, its an inspiration to us all thrust


Thanks for the kind comment. Much appreciated. :smokin: 

The boss was saying he lost a lot of money creating the kit for it, as he really hasn't sold many, but a steady trickle of people even now knot round at displays to gander or to tap it, so maybe the exposure has been good for his business in unseen ways. opcorn:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Got sent this piccie today... *

Mr Hoshikawa, one of the mechanics, had just totally trashed his Fairlady 31 at the end of the main straight,  and yet he still had the presence of mind to stand by the wreck and shoot some of us braking into the first corner! :bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Mr Shiraishi*

Another of the mechanics, never has any money, but this car is now pretty impressively fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Accelerate up to the speed limit!?

Just experimenting with a hand-held video camera thru a local tunnel, and a sign-up to YouTube!  Poor quality, but hope it works... :thumbsup:
YouTube - Orange moon


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff Thrust, so how's the handling with the wider body, must scare the other drivers to have your bull in the mirror 

Hoshikawa-san must have the sense for the situation, being out of the game, but looking out for his friends, who are still in game :bowdown1: . . . did he have a moded Z31?

What's that Hasheriya tunel racing all about?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Was sent some more piccies yesterday,*

Just had to share. Some of them were surprisingly good, (including one of me and a young lady from the Auto Salon, LOL) but here's one nipping out to get to the front of the queue for time attack. Helmet on once in place...









Lux, I guess some people are surprised, like the Honda who spun in front of me at the last corner. A lesson as to when not to scare other drivers.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hahahah
Great picture Thrust, I don't know if you have a little smile there in your face, or if you're scared riding that bull:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nice picture thrust - but please resize to 800 x 600 - too big


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Nice picture thrust - but please resize to 800 x 600 - too big


Oops! Dunno if I can do that with no edit button. Let me have a go anyway! If I get stuck, please pull it Cem.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thrust said:


> Just had to share. Some of them were surprisingly good, (including one of me and a young lady from the Auto Salon, LOL) but here's one nipping out to get to the front of the queue for time attack. Helmet on once in place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope this works!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*OK, that worked, somehow! *

Now that Cem has prompted me into discovering how to resize, might as well put up two or three more of these trackday piccies. Better to share than hoard?! :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Who is overtaking whom?*


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Distant piccie of engine...*


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice pics - thanks :thumbsup: 
I see that you got the fuel filler sorted out.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bean said:


> Nice pics - thanks :thumbsup:
> I see that you got the fuel filler sorted out.


Cheers. Yes, it's actually a pretty rough and ready solution, but it does the job. The flanged (?) flap is unlocked with a little key, and it comes away in the hand, revealing the original fuel cap set back inside.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics again Thrust . . your car is simply running on an other sphere:smokin: :bowdown1: 
I do still have a question for you:
Your front bumper is a C-West and your front wheel arches from the sunline-kit. So could you actually put any GTR front bumper on your car now? Does every bumper, like the Z-Tune or Top Secret front bumper fit thoses sunline enlarged wheel arches?
Thanks

Chris


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Chris, very perceptive! The front bumper is a one-off. I'll need to get back to you on that for a more general definitive answer. Watch this space, or your pm box...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Been thinking and it may be time to jack up the power a bit. No more pretty face? This is a bit like reading the bans in church; is there anyone who can find any reason to say: "Don't do it!!!"

On the provisional menu to make it sound a bit better down the straight and help it clamber round the corners are: bore it out a bit and slap on a pair of twins or a big single, add fuel pumps and inner collector tank, fit proper cams, tweak gear ratio, fit a carbon front diff... 

This is where I need some advice. Should I do this to the NUR engine or use a different engine altogether so the car is not out of service for however many weeks... and then plug 'n play?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, Gorgeous R34 Piers :bowdown1: 

Sod the sourer, can I have a drive of that one please ? :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Giles, thanks mate! How about tomorrow then? (And bring yours!)


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry but i`m not quite sure what your engine spec is (i think i remember you saying it was standard at Donington back in March)

So, you could up the boost to 1.4bar but you will need-
uprated fuel pump
sump baffle or extension (engine out jobby), must have.
600 cc injectors
cams and pulleys
Either bigger airflow metre`s or lose them alltogether.

Unfortunately i think what ever way you go, your engines got to come out.

If its not standard then forget all of the above


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

hi there give it a stroker with nice turbos . my base engine was a nur to . your car is worth a special engine . go for it


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I was getting time for more power Thrust . . . by the way, any chance to meet up with you in june ?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Been away at the track today. First day of Golden Week.

Hodgie. Spec is written in post#16, page 2 of this thread.
Greek R34... 2.8? :thumbsup:
GTR Lux. When and where in June?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

October 2007 update.

Dino did a photo shoot with the car and he tells me it is featured in issue 121 of Redline Magazine. I've asked my daughter if she can try and source a copy for me. I wonder if it's an article or just piccies? Has anyone read this month's issue? Redline Magazine

The tuner was planning to have the car ready for me on my return to Japan, but he's been working on a 350Z engine so now it's been extended 'till the end of the month'. (Believe that when I see it. LOL)

The kit is all there and ready to go in. Fully balanced 2.8, cams, T88 single and 1,000 cc injectors, & lots of other goodies. Now that the FD3S has sold, I'll be switching the insurance back again. GTRs are cheaper to insure in Japan than RX7s!!!


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Thrust said:


> October 2007 update.
> 
> Dino did a photo shoot with the car and he tells me it is featured in issue 121 of Redline Magazine. I've asked my daughter if she can try and source a copy for me. I wonder if it's an article or just piccies? Has anyone read this month's issue? Redline Magazine


Photos + article (and my own photos of Time Attack Round 3 at Knockhill :smokin: )


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Cheers for that, Ed! I'll look forward to seeing that issue then!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Piers - I'll see if Suzy can get you a copy of Redline from work, PM me your address in Japan


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

By way of update. The boss has been so busy with his Z project that the GTR has not been coming together very quickly. He is building a complete 350Z from scratch and preparing to show it at TAS in January. I had an email from him this morning saying that he intends to keep his promise to have the GTR with the HKS 2.8 kit ready for the year-end trackday bash on December 30th. He says the engine is one thing, but the fuel lines through the body for the new fuel pumps will take time. Do I lose my boot space, I wonder?

One bright piece of news is that we found a 'Tomei-friendly' Holinger gearbox for it. A new one through Tomei has a 6 month waiting list, I had heard, and costs 2.5 million JPY, which I really couldn't justify. 

This box had done only 1,000 km; it arrived the very next day from the other end of Japan! We have sent it off back up to Tokyo to poor old overworked (?)  Tomei for inspection/overhaul just for good measure.

The crunched carbon front splitter has been beautifully repaired and as a spare I have had a second one-off made from the original mould that was used for the first. They had to bring the two halves of the mould back together by truck for the birth. Somehow these two had found their way to different cities as C-West was never planning to make a second. LOL


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

PS This may sound like an ad for SunLine Racing. It is true that I get beneficial treatment as one of their preferential customers, but apart from that there is no other direct reason to promote them other than that I get good friendly service there, as I do at Abbey in the UK. Give praise where praise is due.

Anyway they have an interesting deal right now with VOLK racing, who have created a limited run of 2,000 RE30 Formula Limited Edition wheels (sets of wheels?) of all sizes in F1 silver, the same silver on a black base that is used on F1 wheels. The series goes up to 10J. Sunline has ordered an extra 5 special 18" sets in 10.5J offset +16. 4 bakings and 4 coats, the ad says, for extra brightness and depth?

I have ordered one set and the boss has one, but they are not cheap. I don't know how many they have left.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just found out that there are three sets left. The wheel ad has not been officially uploaded to the website yet so the boss was a little bit miffed that I had posted here. Max apologies for jumping the gun. They are 84,000 JPY @ wheel, he says.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

At last there is some movement with the engine. It's going on a little trip, but needed some stripping down beforehand. Pic credit to Taiyo Sato, pulled off his blog.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Bad news and good news*

The engine was unuseable. Goodbye one Nur engine. :sadwavey: 
On the other hand, an 'unobtainable' 24U N1 block turned up, (long waiting lists, they say?), so with a little twizzling this is what it looks like today. 2.8L And these are what are being fitted even as we squeak. HKS crank, pistons and conrods. *Thanks and apologies for the blog-napping


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thrust said:


> The engine was unuseable. Goodbye one Nur engine. :sadwavey:


What happened to the engine? Why was it unuseable?? (Sorry if you´ve already written it in the thread and I´ve missed it...)

/P


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No, Perra, you are quite right. I had not written the reason. 

Conrod metal had not just melted, it had disappeared completely. The piston had hammered the head and a crack had developed in the block which was working its way to the water jacket. This crack is commonly found in the RB26, I heard, and may be benign, but risky if you are planning to do a rebore and increase the pressures in your engine?

Cause? "Over-revving in one gear for too long." Not my driving style, so it's a mystery.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Aluminium welding for the bigger oil pan now done. opcorn: 








New head arrives and needs a bit of preparation. "Will take all night." :bowdown1: 








Pistons, crank all fitted. Studs in block.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bits of the puzzle fit together... another all-night jobbie well done. :bowdown1: 








Looking more like something useable:








"Step by step one gets to Rome." T. Blair


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This is gonna look good and even better, it's going to have serious power. can't wait to see the finished engine


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

'Sfunny. I posted them but they've gone... Try again








and


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

(Now the originals have come back again... grrrr... must be something funny happening at Imageshack. And we always lose our ability to edit here fairly rapidly... aaarrrggghhh.....)

Anyway. Just went round there today and saw the finished engine, Jeroen. Very pretty. What a Chrstmas present. And you should see the Nismo surge tank! (above) The big single and the piping is in place. 

The car was lifted up, the back axle and wheels were off, the petrol tank was out, (looks like a set of back seats!) and they were busy creating underbody piping and tubing. Will this really be ready for running in before the weekend? :fingerscrossed:

I gave them some munchies and bade them Merry Christmas, but water off a duck's back springs to mind.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thrust, looks like you got yourself quite the little Christmas present! I wish I was only so lucky hahaha. I can't wait to see the car all finished and hope it gets done in time. Cheers


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

very, very tastey stuff!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

DigitalBoy and bkvj, thanks for the sentiments. 

Now if we can just get her going, there should be a few raised eyebrows at the circuit this weekend. We have a pro driver who'll be seeing what times are possible with an R35 at Aida. Wonder whether I can stay with him, or is that pure undiluted hubris? The 34 should be hold her own OK on the straights, but will probably flounder on the corners, I expect.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Piers, I assume that you'll have a camera in the car to post up a bit of vid?


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thrust said:


> DigitalBoy and bkvj, thanks for the sentiments.
> 
> Now if we can just get her going, there should be a few raised eyebrows at the circuit this weekend. We have a pro driver who'll be seeing what times are possible with an R35 at Aida. Wonder whether I can stay with him, or is that pure undiluted hubris? The 34 should be hold her own OK on the straights, but will probably flounder on the corners, I expect.


Thrust, any chance of ever seeing your car around the Tokyo area once its done?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Moley, yes, I've been idly looking at cameras, but being the lazy type... maybe I'll go look for something today.

digitalboy, we were at the Izu Skyline meet in June this year. It's been to TAS and last year's Nismo Festa. 1600km round trip. I always keep a weather eye out for something nippable uppable. You Tokyo people keep yourselves so far away, but you've got such incredible hardware all around you!!! :chuckle:

PS I saw Tokyo Drift for the first time a couple of nights ago. Had heard it was rubbish, but with zero expectations I was pleasantly surprised. Not bad.

PPS Lucas Black/Sean Boswell drives off in my friend's S15 in the last scene, as an added... bonus? 

PPS Heard some rumours/rumors about pt IV too!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Two Bosch babies & Proliners








Now regretting placing them under the car? Takes too much time to bend and cut.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm hopping to do some traveling around Japan during break, so maybe I'll find my way out there to check the car/shop out  I hate to admit it, but I enjoyed Tokyo Drift too :chuckle: While the acting/story wasn't the greatest it was entertaining and their were some pretty cool cars in the movie.

Any chance you can post a link to the blog you get the pictures from? That way I can at least tell myself I'm practicing and attempting to further my Japanese skills while spending countless hours looking at car stuff on the net :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

日本語がんばってね！また、岡山で会えるといいですね。良いお年を！！！


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thrust said:


> 日本語がんばってね！また、岡山で会えるといいですね。良いお年を！！！


I assume that means one of two things:

a) It wasn't ready in time.

b) F*ck me it's fast!


lol


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

it's more like 



Babel Fish Translator said:


> Japanese persevering, don't you think?! In addition, it could meet in Okayama, don't you think? is. Your good year! ! !


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Oof, very close... 

"Go for the Japanese! Also, great if we can meet in Okayama. Happy New Year!!!"


PS Moley, I got that camera. The Kaaz Race Monitor system, however, will shoot the screen with head-up live datalogging. The handycam'll be solely a recording device lying on the seat. In your dreams? .... hahahaha... we'll see.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thrust said:


> PS Moley, I got that camera. The Kaaz Race Monitor system, however, will shoot the screen with head-up live datalogging. The handycam'll be solely a recording device lying on the seat. In your dreams? .... hahahaha... we'll see.


Nice one mate. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just had a phone call that's knocked it all on the head... bottom line is rain and snow forecast for the weekend means that the trackday is likely to get cancelled. Even if the cars make it up the mountain roads to the track, the boss doesn't want anyone risking life and limb.

The parts for the Holinger/Exedy clutch interface didn't arrive on time, (specialist bits ready mid-Jan?) so the old Getrag will be going in with the old twin plate. They'll be up all night fitting the engine etc and if it starts, the HKS rep will be doing the mapping tomorrow. So, the bad news is that a lot of the project (sequential, triple plate clutch, new arms, roll cage etc.) will have to be done after the Tokyo Auto Salon. The good news is that some semblance of the car will be up and running, but to balance that, he doesn't want to risk all the hard work on a frozen track. Since it is his shop's sponsored trackday, I can imagine he is feeling the responsibility for anything going wrong throughout the whole event. I have had to wind down the expectation and that slow and long adrenaline build-up I've had all week, and resign myself to a possible washout...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Ah that's too bad. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

...Bugger!...


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

bad to hear that piers, but as everyone else said, better safe than sorry especially on that amazing piece of work you've got. so the car will be at the auto salon? will you be there? i'm going on the first day and i'd love to stop by the booth and have a chat with whomever there about the car. anyone in particular i should talk to?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Talk with the boss if you can grab his attention. He'll be going up with 2 cars. He's unveiling his new Z wide body kit, and the other car will probably be the Suzuki Swift project car. He's asked me to hang out at the booth to help with translation, so I'll be taking a day off school. (Can't manage Thursday though.)


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Will do. I'll be there both Friday and Saturday since an old buddy of mine from LA will be going 1 of the 2 days he's in Tokyo. What by chance is the boss' name?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Mr Taiyo Sato called me up on Saturday morning at about 11:30 am. I was in the car with the wife. "Congratulations!" he shouted. "It has just been born, and it's a boy!" 

He was obviously wobbly from lack of sleep as he had been working all week to try and get the car ready for Sunday.

"Who was that?" She asked sharply. Since the wife doesn't really know about the car, I debated whether to admit that a new son had just been born to me.

Anyway, I nipped round later to have a look. Sure enough, she was ticking over... new life!!!  You can't really see the movement in this piccie though. Just believe me! :chuckle:
(Unfortunately the exhaust systems didn't match up, so he's going to make a new titanium front pipe in due course.)


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

that's one pretty engine bay :smokin: whats kind of numbers are you pushing?
oh and :chuckle: about hiding this all from the wife


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thrust said:


> Since the wife doesn't really know about the car,


LOL


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

digitalboy40 said:


> that's one pretty engine bay :smokin: whats kind of numbers are you pushing?
> oh and :chuckle: about hiding this all from the wife


Thanks. :shy: I met the HKS mapper yesterday. Once the exhaust system gets sorted, we'll have a little session on the Dyno pack. Usually get conservative figures there. I'll be happy with 700 bhp, but the boss reckons a bit more than that. Nothing special, he said. Everyone is running stage 2 nowadays. Used to be more people going for Stage 3, though, but no-one has that kind of money any more.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Woah that looks great, love to hear this new baby cry


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I got a new cam corder for Christmas, so maybe we can arrange some sound at some point. Here are a few other piccies for you. (Low density though.)
This shot makes the turbo swell up a bit!!! 








This is an overall view of the electrickery and fuel flow in the boot/trunk:








Here is a general back view of the birthing stables:








And this is a quick underneath peek:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Well done mate !


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Making my mouth water Piers!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

absolutely love it. PMSL at your wife not knowing:chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

This is the front pipe. What the bloke said to his new bride on their first night.

Ti, 3.94" BTW


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Now to fit the car on top of this snakey thing*

100 mm right through. He says he won't be taking any more orders for another one-off just yet... :bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Very nice Piers. Not much bend in that.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Moley. Gives me a tingly feeling inside. Can't wait to see it in the flesh. Flying back to the Land of... on Friday.

He sent the old titanium one over here to the UK but I can't decide in this PC, CCWC (Carbon Conscious, Wrong Carbon) climate whether to put it on the UK 33, or just keep the old stainless quieter twin pipe. Hmmm....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*** This car has been in various magazines over the last couple of years; it has just appeared in "High Performance Imports" No 91 (Ossie mag?) as their cover feature. The piccies are of Dino's usual very high standard, but he is also surprisingly good at the written word. Many thanks for the dedication and hard work, Dino.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> *** This car has been in various magazines over the last couple of years; it has just appeared in "High Performance Imports" No 91 (Ossie mag?) as their cover feature. The piccies are of Dino's usual very high standard, but he is also surprisingly good at the written word. Many thanks for the dedication and hard work, Dino.


Good article - maybe can do a follow up with the new engine work... ?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes, Dave, I would hope so. 

Incidentally RevSpeed are visiting tomorrow to film some footage of the newly completed engine and set-up, for their next 'Hot Version' DVD. Fingers crossed the weather is better than today...

Oh, and for those die-hard 34 GTR fans, some little bird good news. The rumours are... that with the advent of the 35, 34 prices took a dip, but these are being seen to be temporary. Tuners are happier tuning 34s as there is not too much to tweak on the 35. So expect 34 prices to rise again in due course. This could also mean conversely that now is a good time to buy a 34, for those who are hesitating!


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

CONGRATS Thrust.. cant wait to see the car back up and running..


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, a little bird has just told me that the car was on the Dynapack yesterday and it measured 650 ps at the rear wheels, (750 flywheel?) with 70 units (kg?) of torque. Not actually seen the sheets yet, though. The car is having its 'birdcage' fitted and won't be back until next week. The 2.8L kit gives not so much extra power, but useful lower rev torque, the tweeting seemed to be saying.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Great news Piers! I bet you can't wait to man-handle it!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Paul, it is quite exciting. The power is one thing, but I am really looking forward to playing with the sequential gearbox. I need to get the changes second-nature. No point in doing a trackday and wrecking the damn teeth first time out. Ideally I'd have all the arms done too for better cornering and so's I can get rid of the spacers, but that's a bit of a pricey job, I have been assured.
Need to get a nice gentle trackday in very soon!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Car came back yesterday from Hiroshima at last, so I got off some quick shots:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The roll cage is a Cusco 6 point, allowing for backseat passengers. 
Passenger's side, thru the dash:








Driver's side: 








Driver's leg space:








Passenger's side above left shoulder:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Engine shots. The intake elbow is titanium.








HKS Meister tuner said he was impressed by the whole engine package.








Although the DynaPack started losing control and red warning light came on...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Not quite sure what these figures show, but the blue line at 1.8 bar shows where the DynaPack was losing it, apparently. Torque is always useful, not only raw power? Any sensible interpretations of these figures welcomed. Always willing to learn, or at least to look intelligent!! 










Oh, yes, the mapper said that all spark plugs showed an even burn, which pleased him.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome pics Piers, looking at the dyno sheet youre making 650hp. But I dont'know what the different colours mean.

You must be stoked


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I think the green line is 1.5 bar, and blue is 1.8 for the back straight. Over the phone they had said "At the wheel", (no plurals in Japanese) and I thought it meant at the hubs, but they must have meant at the flywheel.

Yes, Jeroen, I'm pretty excited and more than a little shot with adrenaline. I need some time to get used to the gearbox before the race on May 4th, so I've managed to get some tracktime with a clubday on the 29th, a National Holiday here, and the boss has kindly agreed to be with me. Wanna see some pics of the exhaust system in place?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

With a T78, those number must be at the hub...

Bet you can't wait to get that beast out to the track!

Looking good. loving it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Wanna see some pics of the exhaust system in place?


haha, what kind of question is that? OFFCOURSE :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Here we go!!! Call that an exhaust? THIS is an exhaust pipe! :chuckle:


















Snakey








What can you see?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nocturnal said:


> With a T78, those number must be at the hub...
> 
> Bet you can't wait to get that beast out to the track!
> 
> Looking good. loving it!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks, and I'd love to believe that, but.... it does say Flywheel at the top of the page. (Oh, and it's a T88, by the way  )


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Fantastic stuff, thoroughly enjoying watching this beast progress!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

sparks said:


> Fantastic stuff, thoroughly enjoying watching this beast progress!


Sparks, not a spot on yours. I just made a big mistake and clicked on your RIPS link.... :chuckle:

How is it I have completely missed what you guys were doing?  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Do I also see a screamer pipe? :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> Do I also see a screamer pipe? :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


Maybe you do!  Yes, and there are some more hidden goodies in there, plus some more in the pipeline!
Just got to work a bit harder to fund it!!!

Any luck with selling that stunning car of yours, Jeroen?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Maybe you do!  Yes, and there are some more hidden goodies in there, plus some more in the pipeline!
> Just got to work a bit harder to fund it!!!
> 
> Any luck with selling that stunning car of yours, Jeroen?


No not yet, I'll will email you about it, so not to ruin this thread.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Tuning Festa coming up in a month and I am hoping to take part. The car has been in limbo for quite a while, (since the Meister Race in May) but the Holinger has finally come back with all new internals, plus a simply stonking bill of 1.36 mill JPY. The triple-plate carbon Exedy can go back in to replace the temporary twin-plate, and the replacement LSD should be a revelation compared to the ATS. All that is left is to crack open the engine to find out what went wrong, fix as necessary, re-install the real carbon doors, cut and weld boxes to fit new arms for the wide wheel base, and to bolt on a couple of nice red tow hooks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

pics, pics, more pics pleas Piers...:thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Dancing shims, bent valve stem, scored piston. 

So,

He lent me his red BNR34 for the Meister Cup last Monday. 
I took it easy in the Warm-up and went round in 1 min 56 secs for 33rd place overall, 9th in class. 
Then he put on my new wheels and tyres for the Time Attack, and I qualified with a fastest lap of 1'49.9" for 27th place on the grid, again 9th in class. 
In the Full Course Battle I ended up in p.19, 7th in class, wih a fastest of 1'48.4" 

The result? Gravelled my erstwhile lovely wheels, :bawling: but managed not to wreck his car. :clap:

Pictures were on p3 here, for anyone who didn't see them! 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106508-impossible-answer-question-3.html


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Double purpose post this evening.

1. R34 GTR in Japan. The car is now back together with lots of lessons learned. September 22nd, Tuning Festa at Aida. Meister Cup Rd 2, booked. Moved up my flight back to Japan so that I can do this one. Fingers crossed she performs well.

2. R33 GTR in the UK. Had some bits off the 34 sent over in late July/early August, and TR Racing kindly fitted them all and remapped the car. Collected it this evening. They did a great job and went out of their way to make sure the car is perfect. The car was a nice drive before, but now it has a more serious note.... a horse of a different colour. What a drive back! Many thanks guys!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Max fun yesterday. 

Body still shattered this morning.

Good to meet the Global Auto guys both on and off track, and Justin (from Something7, lost your card...)


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Awsome Piers... Time for some more pic's dont you think...:thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, here are some pit pics. Despite the low public attendance, our pit was pretty popular in the pitwalk.









On the way to the circuit/track I was in the middle of the convoy. Ahead were the 35, the old Z and the new Z, and the Silvia.









Some pics of my car parked behind the boss's 4 red beasts.

















Old rubber for the warmup, and new for the time attack session.









These chappies next door seemed quite happy in their motorhome...









Kikuchi Yasu, the Pro driver, about to take the boss's R35 for a spin


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yasu and the boss getting ready to take the two Zs out. The 33/350Z has a longer aftermarket nose cone.

















Notice the nifty C'West rear spoiler









The boys from Global Auto and their stonkin R34 with which I had some fun...

















Taiyo Sato, the boss, ready on the grid in the 34/370Z


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

And now for the write-up. Aida Circuit, 'Okayama International Circuit', 'OIC' for short. Do you see? 22 Sept 2009.

Part 1

Weather forecast cloudy with rain from midday. Registration and drivers' meeting, followed by warming-up session. Jumped into black GTROC overalls. Perhaps seven main categories and mine was from 8:55. New oils, half a tank of Eneos, and previously semi-used Neova A08s. 

First time out since the latest engine rebuild and Holinger internal rebuild. Some small tweaks to the engine bay, mainly heat protection. The HKS 'setting' (mapping) was done last Saturday and we got 670-680 ps, apparently. Right, so, what do I get first? A quick in-car lesson in use of Holinger, and a 30 meters trip to the air line to get used to Reverse, Neutral and First. Feeling a bit nervous as warm-up is only 15 mins and I need to feel comfortable with the sequential shifting. Promise the boss I won't do anything stupid.

Set a low boost position. Gave all the cars time to get ahead into the circuit before I felt my way gingerly out, cruch, bang, crunch, ouch, ouch, ouch. The first lap I managed to get some gear changes to drop in super smooth. Others, well, best fogotten. The worst where when I changed down instead of up, and when I found a space on the display with no digital light... somewhere between gears??? sssshhhhhh..... 

Second lap and yes, I could get get the hang of this with another 10 or 15 minutes to play with. Yiiiiiiii...haaaaah!!! Gave her a bit of welly down the back straight and she responded quite well. Mmmm... this could be addictive. Round the hairpin, easy, and down and round, and... a trashed Bayside blue R34 lying all over the track, red flags waving wildly. Flashers on and back to the pits. And that's it. They won't let us out again! You mean I am now going to have to do the Time Attack session on new expectant short-life rubber, and a total Holinger experience of two laps under my belt, one aborted? You have got to be joking. Aaarrrggghhhhh.....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Part 2 

Time Attack 12:00~

We got the time sheets from the morning warm-up session. My only recorded best time was 2 mins 4 secs. Well, that showed him I wasn't pushing things. (Anything over 2 mins here and you're essentially a novice or your car needs some TLC.) opcorn:

New wheels/tyres go on and all the wheel nuts and tyre/tire pressures get triple checked. We up the boost to 1.5 bar and they wave me out into the pitlane. First lap everyone takes it easy, scrubbing in their tires/tyres. Down the main straight and I start sucking everyone's air into the T88, remembering to slam on the anchors and cool it for the first turn. (I've been off there on new rubber and into the gravel. Won't catch me doing that again, hehehe...) I know I've got to do a max of three hot laps to find a respectable time. (Some of these poor Pro team drivers get about one lap to do it in. Cut and dried. In and out.) Problem is there's quite a bit of traffic, plus there's a blue R34 right on my tail. And I am still stirring the gearstick with no great confidence. The guy drops a little on the corners, but even as I open mine up in a most satisfactory way, up thru the gears, snick, snick, snick, -ish (and discover that yes, there's a 6th, just at the end of the back straight at about 220kph), the blue 34 is still with me! I get the feeling that he is reading my lines. 

Round the hairpin and I pull hard over to let him go. Good luck fellow! Must be my fifth lap. Used too much tread off these tyres, not left enough for the race, but what the hell, most people are back in the pits and I've got an open track ahead. Just this lap then, I'll do my level best. This feels good. I get in one hot lap, and then a slow cooler with the flashers going, and back into the puts.

Curious about the R34, I grab the camera and walk the pits till I reach Global Auto. It's their car! I remember these guys from when I did a translating job for Andy and Em some years ago. First I compliment them on the car and ask who was driving, and apologize for holding him up. They have a Nippachi kit too (2.8 stroker), a big single and the engine looks like a very similar set-up to mine. "About 730 ps" they say. "You were so quick down the straights" I say. "Yours was quick thru the corners" they reply, which pleases me immensely. (Cornering is one area I have not been happy with so far.) "This is our driver's first time here. Don't you find you have no boost in the curves, especially from the first corner to the second?" they ask. Hmmm... well, yes, I suppose that's true, but I have other things on my mind. That bend is reverse camber so I tend not to need too much boost there... "Yes" I answer vaguely. The boss told me later I should have said "No." Then he added, "In the FD3S you'll slide off there, but a GTR will pull you through, so you need boost there."

The time sheets come out, and I have 1 min 48 secs. Now that is 16 seconds faster than my morning warm-up time. 16 seconds out of one lap is HUGE, in case anyone hasn't noticed. Hmmm... this car has potential, I am thinking to myself. :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Final, Part 3

Lunchtime. Pitwalk. Spots of rain. There's a guy called Justin shooting the cars, lives in Hyogo, from Downunder. He carries a camera and a copy of Banzai and shows me an article he has written. Not too many foreigners here today, in fact he's the first I've seen so we chat for a while. Seems like a decent bloke and doesn't shirk the work. A girl introduces herself as 'Miwa' and has myriads of questions about the car. Nice to see the ladies are interested, even if blokes nowadays have lost interest in tuning.

The Grid sheets are out and I am down for last on the grid, P14. Everyone else is over 1 min 45 secs, three secs ahead of me, and the top cars are going round in 39... :nervous:. Hmmm... it looks like I am in the wrong category. 

Still, this could be a chance to lift me up to better times, into the elite band of serious regulars, if I can just stay with the pack. No pressure here at the back; apart from the tail-end safety car, hahaha :runaway:
I look with disgust and see there's an AE86 ahead. Lots of GTRs, ~ 32s, 33s and 34s. The rain still light, but not going away. Lots of cars going into the gravel. I've been lucky so far.

Heft up the 20 litre/liter can of Eneos and that brings the needle up to half-tank again. Out onto the grid, get the drivers' introductions over, and we're away for the warm-up lap. Back onto the grid and it's lonely planet back here. Feeling confident that if the rain lets up I could be setting a new personal best today. 

5 secs to go. She's in first gear, and the revs are up, the red lights come on, then off, and the guy in front stalls. I catch the disease and somehow stall too. Egg on my face. She fires up immediately and then, as I see the field diminishing into the first corner way ahead, my 34 starts to do what she does best. I am going to hammer the back markers, and set a PB 1'45". I can feel it in my bones.

Everything starts to click and I start picking off stragglers who have problems. The engine is very responsive and I am starting to bounce along the boosts. The large Endless brakes are a joy as always. These new Yokohama A 050s are great. A bright green R32 pulls out of the pits and I am on his tail. Give me this one at least. Lots of black smoke from his exhaust. I stick with him for a lap and blast it down the main straight and make a dive for his inside on the first corner. He lets me go, but then the pressure is on. Last lap. I mustn't miss a gear change, and I can feel him urging me to make a mistake. I hold it, again and again, and we swing into the last corner and the main straight. The chequer/checkered flag is 500 meters away. But the car is going wide... losing their grip, wheels onto the rumble strip, it's wet, and the left wheels are into the gravel, and the bum slews heavily to the left, and the car starts to rocket towards the concrete wall. Opposite swing and now the wall is rushing up, and then somehow the car wobbles and straightens out and I floor it to the line. But the green R32 got there first. This is not a race against anyone. It's a test of myself, I have discovered once again. The 32 gets called into scrutineering and probably third place in its sub-class... where I should have been...and I crawl back to my pit... :bawling:

What a brilliant day. The car performed flawlessly and even saved my bacon right at the end. She demonstrated her potential and I know where to head now. I get the feeling from the way they look at me that the racing fraternity here have gradually come to accept me as a permanent fixture in the landscape. :thumbsup: Many thanks to Taiyo Sato at SunLine Racing for building this car for me, for both chewing me out regularly and yet having faith in me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

PS Forgive the mistypes. Did my best but some slipped through and I can't change them now. The edit function is very short-lived on this site. :chairshot


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Follow-up. RexExtreme has posted some more info on the above race, the Meister Cup Rd 2, and there I have just discovered from his photo that it was actually not an R32, but Iwaki Tetsuya in the green Xenoway FACTOR BNR33 who was giving me grief. Apologies. I went round to the pit and congratulated the driver on beating me to the line, but at the time I didn't realize that he had finished two laps behind. :nuts: 

Ironic in a way as my UK car is an R33... 

Looking at the times I can see that my best time was less than a second off the four finishers above me. Looking forward to the next round! :smokin:

Rex's thread:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/124861-miester-cup-results.html


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Thrust. 
Sounds like fun. 
Pity you didn't have time to get comfortable.

Anyway. Sounds like you are revived and keen to progress. Next year "Pole".

I am finding a few more pics I'll fire them up


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

*Here are some of our pictures*





































I am sure Justin ( 7tune.com ) got a lot better pics


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Exellent... Great Write up Piers, I very much enjoyed reading that & the pictures are just the icing on the cake...

Really gives us Gaijin's a bit of inside scope as to what really goes on at some of the events in japan, your a very luck man & living my dream for me at the moment...lol.

Thanks again... Simon...:thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Simon. It was you who asked for 'more piccies'; I really appreciate your kind follow-up words. 

The day was quite understated, with many dark cars, and from the surface the casual spectator might not have caught the undercurrents, but I think everyone there had a brilliant day as their serious machinery let loose.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

She did me proud today. The only hints are in the piccies. How good is your Japanese? (And your eyesight???)


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Well done Piers! Fastest Lap! Woo hoo!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, yes, as it says at the bottom. There was that too. 

Many things came together today and to explain them all would bore everyone stupid. 

If you remember in a recent issue of Skylines there was an article from Option mag translated into English. (That reminds me: Andy Gray's article has not been done by anyone yet.) Well, it mentioned how having had an FD3S, that one of my aims was to get the BNR34 GTR to go round the circuit faster than the RX7's 1 min 47 secs. 1 min 46 has always my aim since then, and would have been brilliant, but I thought it would never happen. And then, today. Kikuchi Yasu gave me some driving pointers, especially how to get the best out of the Holinger. I jumped into the driver's seat and she went round in 1'45" in the Time attack. Dry weather, used A050s. This is nearly two seconds faster than my old FD at full song. Put me in Row 4 of the grid. Then the two top runners dropped out, so this bumped me up to Row 3, 6th place overall. And then the rain started... everyone was sliding and slipping and spinning, and the rest is on the sheets above! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

hi thrust, (piers?)

i have just read this entire thread from start to finish, i cant believe ive been on here 2 years and managed to miss it all this time. it is one of the most enjoyable threads i have ever read. the exlplanation and write ups on your driving on japans circuits are awe inspiring and as someone else said, you are pretty much living what many of us consider 'the dream'.

keep doing what your doing and enjoy yourself.

i am now subscribed:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Kev, many thanks for the kind comments. It's good to get feedback every so often!  

Mrs Sato said she really likes the black GTROC racing suit. Says it goes well with the car and this combi has now become my 'image'. I made sure to wear the GTROC winter jacket for the prize-giving even though the room was boiling hot. (Fud looked at the pic and said I look geeky.... grrrrr) The winner, a Japan Self Defence Forces jet pilot, didn't look too impressed, but I was dead pleased myself. Somebody say Michael Schumacher, making a comeback at 41? Eat your heart out. I'm 20 years ahead of you! :clap:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just borrowing this guy's webcam for a minute! :smokin:

He gets 7th place, = Gold in the 2WD Turbo class; he also nearly gets me off the line. (See the R34 ahead of him on the grid.) I had dropped the clutch and nothing happened. Triple Exedy may have been cold, or the wheels may have been spinning, so I kept re-engaging the clutch and revving it till she bit down and we were away. 

I remember that silver R32 GTR spinning behind me on the second corner, but didn't realize that this FC3s had managed to get through. The white 31 Fairlady sideways on the straight at 9 mins 15 secs had actually just slewed right in front of me as I was overtaking another car which was overtaking it. The RX7 bloke in this video spins on his last lap, LOL but finishes only one minute behind me. 

Not recommending anyone watch the whole thing, but you can get a feel for 8 laps of Aida Okayama International Circuit, in the rain, and in an FR 2WD turbo FC3S! 

http://vision.ameba.jp/watch.do?movie=2246614


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

LOL. Just found another vidcam of the same race on YouTube, shot from another car to the left of the first, again near the front of the grid. Again you can just see me ahead, right. This one is much better _picture quality and sound_ and he's a _better driver_ than the first video, IMHO. R32 GTR? The car sounds *really nice*. :smokin: Been edited to 9 mins...
YouTube - 2009サンラインハイパーバトル-1


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Not driven the car since the end of year party where she came 2nd overall out of 47 cars, and I got bawled out for it. HKS HyperChallenge (they call it 'HiperChallenge') next week and she is being fitted with a V-Cam Step Pro. My heart's in my mouth. Just hoping and praying that the HKS Meister can find a nice map for the circuit. Wish me luck.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

I always enjoy & look forward to your updates, a little taste of japan for us not so fortuate's in other less exciting parts of the world...

HKS V-Cam.... Very interested to hear your thoughts on this.... & a little jellious if im honist...

Best of luck Piers... & a big :thumbsup: for an awesome GTR...:bowdown1:

Si..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thrust said:


> Not driven the car since the end of year party where she came 2nd overall out of 47 cars, and I got bawled out for it. HKS HyperChallenge (they call it 'HiperChallenge') next week and she is being fitted with a V-Cam Step Pro. My heart's in my mouth. Just hoping and praying that the HKS Meister can find a nice map for the circuit. Wish me luck.


yourl like the v cam! :bowdown1:

next time im over, we must go to the sushi bar again :wavey:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Many thanks guys, and yes Matty that sushi restaurant in Tokyo was yummy.

Unfortunately the event was a washout, but it turned out for the best I guess, despite the fact that I had to pay entry fees etc. 

The clutch was slipping toward the top of the dyno, so we swapped it out for something a little grippier. It's called a Compe-R from Exedy, lightweight, metal, in their Hyper series.

Now it's just a quick run to the mountains of Hiroshima, where the Meister operates, for the 'setting' mapping, and then hopefully we can do a shakedown trackday later this month. :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention that we have pulled out the ATS carbon LSD (which I am hoping to send to the UK to fit in the BCNR33) and fitted an OS Giken mechanically-locking diff that the boss of OS personally assures me is the best thing since the invention of the electronic cigarette with real steam and realistic glowing end. 

One other nice touch is a red button beside the gear stick only to be pushed in emergency.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Thrust said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that we have pulled out the ATS carbon LSD (which I am hoping to send to the UK to fit in the BCNR33) and fitted an OS Giken mechanically-locking diff that the boss of OS personally assures me is the best thing since the invention of the electronic cigarette .


I would be a bit worried then! The electric cigarette has never taken off and i watched a programe the other night saying its the most stupid thing ever invented? I may be wrong tho LOL. 


I may be intrested in your carbon diff if you was selling tho?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Matty, it'll be going into the R33 (unless it doesn't fit for some reason...) 

Well, if you change the clutch to get a cleaner graph to re-evaluate the V-Cam properly, and change the diff while you're at it, then it's another trip to the mapper...


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Piers,please put some more pictures and spec list,that car looks truly awesome,all the best :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Maybe it is about time I renewed the spec list Asiasi. Not something I can do in 5 mins, LOL. Give me some time on this... :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, believe it or not, I haven't driven the 34 for a whole year now. (On the other hand I was able to have some fun with the 33 in the UK.) Next week she will be rolled out for the year-end party and trackday up at Okayama Aida International Circuit. Some of my students say they will be coming along to watch. Let's hope the weather holds so I can test out the new bits... :smokin:


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck with the track day Piers. Looking forward to the write up as always.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No worries, Fud. Many thanks for all your help this past week. Have a good holiday!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

It's a huge exercise to organize the year-end event and I helped out as much as poss. I stayed the night up at the track and after dinner in the clubhouse we went for a naughty thrash round the circuit for a few laps. Staff members swore they saw ghost cars going round at midnight. It was disappointing though as we awoke to views of heavy snow this morning out of the chalet windows, and the event had to be cancelled. Just as well, as few of my fellow 40 guests could make it up the mountain roads. Our problem was then how to get the low-slung cars, especially the Fairlady Zeds, and the heavily-laden transporter, safely down those same snow-packed roads back to civilization. :runaway: Many stops and group heaves later, we managed to get everyone down to the Ramen shop where the snow was more melty. :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice pics buddy!

did you make the little snowman?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

matty32 said:


> nice pics buddy!
> 
> did you make the little snowman?


Japanese snow with Japanese hands! (Female) :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thrust said:


> Japanese snow with Japanese hands! (Female) :smokin:


Your such a pimp :chuckle::smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

matty32 said:


> Your such a pimp :chuckle::smokin:


Now who's talking? :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

My purple velvet retrims on hold at the mo

Glad you had fun, even if the snow arrived


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The track is ours tomorrow, Sunday, and the weather is looking good. Well, there are 29 cars with our lot. Hoping to get it down to 1'45" or even 44" if I can get into a good rhythm and if the tyres hold out. 

Here are a couple of promised shots...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

matty32 said:


> nice work!


Ta Matty, I'll tell him! :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thrust said:


> Ta Matty, I'll tell him! :chuckle:


:chuckle:

didnt realise you running v cam too!

like the Carbon :wavey:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

That engine looks brilliant! never seen a full carbon engine cover before :bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Part of the service, chaps! 

Oh, and it sounds quite good too! :smokin:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Piers, tell the Sunline boss to lower that god damn price for the kit, 600.000Yen is a bit of a pain, will take two of it if it sells for under 400.000Yen . .lol:chuckle:

Get up some pictures when it gets fresh air, engine looks pretty cool.:wavey:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Chris, if I wreck her tomorrow, then no more photos... those were for the record! 

(I always test the limits of myself and the car, and just occasionally go over them... oh, and something usually breaks in the process. Just for good measure, the piggy bank doesn't rattle any more, either.) 

PS I'll pass on your little request! :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Chris, if I wreck her tomorrow, then no more photos... those were for the record!
> 
> (I always test the limits of myself and the car, and just occasionally go over them... oh, and something usually breaks in the process. Just for good measure, the piggy bank doesn't rattle any more, either.)
> 
> PS I'll pass on your little request! :chuckle:


LOL sounds like your wife will collect a fat bunch of money from the your life insurance after tomorrow . .lol. On another note tomorrow is ideal racing weather so the car shouldn`t die because of the heat.

And just checked Sunlines webpage, the kit sells for 399.000Yen . . . the SLR boss is luring on this forum??:chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah, tomorrow should be good. Actually I should be hitting the sack. Early start. 

So what are you going to do with two sets now??? :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Sunday @ Aida*

At last I had a chance to push the car in earnest. A beautiful day, even if it was only one degree above freezing when we pulled into the pits at 8:00 am. 

All of the added bits worked fine, just as I was hoping or better, and the car performed flawlessly. :bowdown1: This is more than I can say for myself, but 'nuff said on that point. 

Not able to top my personal lap record as I never got a truly clear run. (Forced to start from the back of the field.) But it's there for the taking and I can sense it. 

Got her back in one piece anyway, ready to fight another day! 

Discs/rotors look better after a trackday....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> At last I had a chance to push the car in earnest. A beautiful day, even if it was only one degree above freezing when we pulled into the pits at 8:00 am.
> 
> All of the added bits worked fine, just as I was hoping or better, and the car performed flawlessly. :bowdown1: This is more than I can say for myself, but 'nuff said on that point.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, so no problems this time with the engine or mechanics???
Post some more pics of the car.:wavey:

Chris


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Chris, I am sending you a link to the write-up on another thread.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I am liking this shot..


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Spec List*



asiasi said:


> Piers,please put some more pictures and spec list,that car looks truly awesome,all the best :thumbsup:


Sorry for the long delay. Have pulled info from various sources. List not complete. Some of the earlier Pt 1 stuff subsequently came off and went onto the UK R33.

1. BNR34 GTR in Japan Spec as of *April 2006*

<<New complete NUR spec engine installed 10,000 km ago. 
2xT517Z 8.0 turbos, 
N1 Exhaust manifold, 
Sunline Racing(SL-R) outlet pipe & titanium front pipes, 
SL-R titanium 3 inch exhaust system. 
Tomei gasket kit (HKS/1.2mm), 
Tomei strengthened valve springs, 
HKS camshaft Step 1 256 deg,
HKS cam pulley, 
HKS SPL piping kit, 
Tomei 660 injectors,
Tomei fuel regulator, 
HPI FMIC, 
Trust racing BOV, 
HKSF-Con V Pro Gold. 
Exedy carbon twin D-core clutch, 
RearATS carbon LSD 1.5 Way (Front planned). 
Endless F 6-pot, R 4-pot brakes.

Trace dampers & Swift springs, 
Sunline Racing (SL-R)pillow tension rods, 
SL-R Roll Centre adaptor kit, 
SL-Rrear pillow camber arms, 
pillow upper links & pillow lower arms. 
Front set of Roberutas with 6cm instant lift. (Later removed)
Body strengthening SL-R bolt-on sidebar kit, 
roof bar and floor bars removable for road use. (Later removed)
2x Bride GIAS racing buckets. 
Nismo multi-function monitor. 
Blitz Dual SBC Spec-R, 
Takata MPH 340R harness.
SLR 2 level aluminium racing radiator, 
Trust oil cooler kit, 
SL-R GT cooling panels.
SL-R 3D GT-wing type II, 
C-West one-off carbon nose, (Plus one more spare)
SL-R carbon louvred bonnet with rain-protector undertray
SL-R carbon boot,
6 cm extended F&R carbon overfenders, 
Carbon doors, inner & outer, 
SL-R Multi-LED tail lamps. 

Wheels: F&R SSR Type C Sunline Version bronze *11J 18" +22 offset
wheels with 50mm spacers, F&R Yokohama Advan AO48 265-35.
(*Special one-off wheels - SSR only make up to 10.5J
normally)

(The roof, back bumper & rear light surrounds are
covered in thin carbon moulds made up specially for the
Auto Salon. Not commercially available.)

Power about 480-500 bhp measured on a DynaPack, and 600
measured on a Bosch Chassis Dyno. Was doing respectable
times on the track, but never measured over timed 1/4 etc.



*2. Subsequent spec from 2009-2010*

Unobtainable 24U N1 block
2.8L Tomei stroker kit
Forged Tomei pistons & conrods
Tomei fully counter-balanced crank
T88 single turbo
Aluminium welded larger oil pan
Nismo surge tank
6 sp Holinger sequential gearbox (original Getrag box as spare)
OS Giken TCD rear locking self-oiling diff
Exedy one-off metal triple-plate Compe-R clutch w/interface for Holinger
1,000cc injectors
HKS V-Cam Pro
Carbon rocker covers 
670 ps on DynaPack @ 1.5 bar
Two Bosch fuel pumps in boot, & Proliners
Swirl pot,
SL-R hand-made 100mm (3.94) inches straight thru Ti single exhaust pipe
Screamer pipe
Cusco 6-point roll-over cage, (thru dashboard type)
Takata harnesses for driver & passenger
SpeedGlass front windscreen
Kaaz race monitor system
Handmade carbon-framed electronic gadgetry cluster

SpeedStar F1 gold wheel set x1

Internally the car is virtually untouched, ie seats 5, & apart from 6 pt roll-cage, as from factory.


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

That spec list is way too long! How did u remember all of that


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just found some old 2009 paperwork, before we fitted the new clutch. This is how the dash is looking now...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks super smart!



really like seeing the pics and updates


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

All in a day's work. Cheers mate.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice topic:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Lets see more pics of the car


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

sädde said:


> Nice topic:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Lets see more pics of the car


Where did you find this thread? 

Actually this car is entered for Round 3 of the Meister Cup at Okayama International Circuit in Aida on the 20th of this month. 

Some of the spare parts were lost in a fire, but I later discovered that one spare set of wheels can be cleaned up and saved. I have asked for a change of oils and ordered a new set of S tyres/tires for the day, Yoko A050s I think. :clap:

Will see if I can get some pics in between. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

........and if that's got you interested. We now have an R34 buyers guide available free on the GTROC website. A modifying guide will follow soon. Check out GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Thrust said:


> Where did you find this thread?
> 
> Actually this car is entered for Round 3 of the Meister Cup at Okayama International Circuit in Aida on the 20th of this month.
> 
> ...


Yes, it still can be found here, or I would not have found it if someone had not commented on here.
As I read through the topic, so I wonder that I have seen this car in a racing series, just the Meister Cup.
Personally, I have tried to find a series of stories and pictures


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Sadde, there is a somewhat similar-looking car raced in Australia built with the same Sunline Racing carbon bodykit. Perhaps you are thinking of that one? Or have you been taking with Micke J? :chairshot


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Thrust said:


> Sadde, there is a somewhat similar-looking car raced in Australia built with the same Sunline Racing carbon bodykit. Perhaps you are thinking of that one? Or have you been taking with Micke J? :chairshot


NO no i have seen this car pics in some forum, some tracks circulated
I dont I do not know any such person Micke J
If at some point, although when it comes video, photo, material, so if we could go on to share this to us ...
Or, where found someone's blog where there is even a story??


PS.I'm sorry bad english writing skills


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No problem, Sadde. PM sent.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Short write-up here from Post # 173 onwards...
Soarer World

That site is my old stomping ground, but they allow unlimited low resolution picture posting over there so in that important sense it's easier to use than this site... :flame: :bawling:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

need to register! ...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

R4VENS said:


> need to register! ...


Dang! Oh well, I tried. Thanks. I guess I could post the write-up here without the pics and fun smilies! 
__________________________________________________________________________________

The car is still sitting there where I left it, and the boss asked me if I wanted to run it in the Meister Cup on November 20th. He changed the oils for me and prepared some semi slicks.

A lot of stuff got burned in the fire, but he lent/gave me some parts to make the package presentable and he carried it up to the track for me.

He lost the gearbox off his own R35 in the fire, but the sponsors said he had to display it at the Tuning Festa yesterday, (it was in the centre of the event poster) so he winched it on and off the transporter.

The R34 ran fairly well in warm-up. Gold wheels with old rubber. My students were there and wanted a passenger ride, but he said no, not allowed at this event; only at the private year-end blast. It was interesting seeing cars coming up and fighting past me. The boss had warned me not to get excited and start racing anyone. Stay cool and get the feel of the car and the Holinger, he said. Even so, once they were past I felt compelled to open her up a little and sit on their tails for a few secs, LOL. :clap:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The boss had prepared a little surprise for me. My other set of wheels had been smoke damaged, so he sent them off to be repainted, fitted new S tyres, and lent these to me for the day, but in truth giving me in exchange his own bronze SSR Professors. Sounds complicated? Me too, ...

We fitted these painted ones of his for the Time Attack. The boss said "Go out for one warm-up/ scrub-in lap, then don't hang around, but nail it from the final bend into the main straight! One hot lap, set a fast time and then slow down and come back in." :thumbsup: He lent into the car and said, "oh, that's why you are so slow! Low boost, and you forgot to set the timer..." Well, I don't know, I can't see anything anyway with me glasses misted up in the helmet like this. 

Anyway I did what he told me and hammered it down the straight and stomped on the brakes and swung into the first right hander. She wasn't sticking to the black stuff as I'd hoped and slid up over the curbing, left wheels into the gravel, a bit of fishtailing and then over a grassy bit and back onto the track. There were three marines from a US base near Hiroshima visiting and they had to be sitting and watching right there... :nervous: Even so I completed the lap and then came back in. The boss knocked on the window. "A good one?" Nope, I sighed. "Well get out there and do it again", he said. So I did.

This time it felt better and I got a clean lap in. 50 cars in our class pouring out of the pit lane!!! Only later did I realize that at that point I was head of the time sheets with a personal best lap time of 1' 45.4" and the loudspeaker was announcing "fastest lap so far" to the crowds. 

Eventually the time sheets and the grid layout were printed off and I found I was on the second row of the grid, in fourth position. White Auto Select 34GTR in P1. Blue metallic ER34 in P2. Red R33GTR in P3. Carbon R34 P4...

The highest I've ever been in this Meister series, and up there with the top lads... talk about butterflies... :runaway:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The Race? Well, qualification had been the high point of the afternoon. The boss came out to me on the starting grid. "Don't wreck the car!" he said, "but give it everything you've got..." Sadly I flubbed the race start, again... (I have now figured out why) but by the time I hit the first corner I was back into the thick of it. The pick-up on this car is stunning. Perhaps six of us went round together and I don't know how I managed not to hit the white car cutting across my left bow. (We are warned in the 'dorami' = drivers' meeting, that any accident into the first corner will cost us a 200,000 JPY = 1,500 GBP fine.)

On Lap 2 someone was spraying oil and my whole front windscreen was smeared. I couldn't see a damn thing and I had very, very hot cars juggling all around me going flat out. At 240 kph I had to make a decision. Some bastard out there was using a secret weapon :chairshot so, ...do I prove a point and drive using the bottom right-hand corner of the windscreen? A flick of the wipers only made it worse, besides which I knew that the boss never puts anything in the washer bottle.

This was total madness. I put on the flashers and cruised the half lap back to the pits, just praying no-one would hit me in the fading evening light. No rules about which side you can/cannot overtake out here. Cars flying past!!! Luckily the side lights were on too.

Not my day. Pulled into the pit and popped the bonnet. Elementary mistake. The oil catch tank was full to overflowing and the blow-by was blowing oil out like foam off a pint glass. It was whipping up through the slatted bonnet... now who is BAD? AAArrrggghhh ... :bawling:

The car is fine. One of our group trashed his achingly beautiful pearlescent 350Z into the tyre barrier during warm-up, so I guess I was lucky.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Two little snippets I forgot to mention. One is the little red button by the sequential shift. Taiyo made a fist hammer sign and said through the window, "if you remember, as you come round the corner and over the rise onto the back straight, hit that button!" . Well, I tried it... It wasn't Nitrous, but it was like six seconds of overboost along the fastest section of track. I should have used it on the main straight too, but the car was pulling so well and I was overtaking people in front of the main stand so easily that I actually forgot it was there. Sunday was the first time I have ever pushed that button in anger. :thumbsup:

The way home.

They asked me if I had room in the Aristo to take back the guy who trashed his Z350, and all his luggage. Sure, I said, no problem, and put all my own luggage on the back seats. Partway home and the phone rang, "Can you go back to the track and collect two people? Their car won't start." Well, it was one of the shop's Fairlady Zs. The driver and the boss's son were waiting in the cold and dark. We all helped push the car back into a pit garage. The Aristo was now bulging with people and luggage but everyone was happy to get a warm, comfortable, smooth, silent, swoosh back home under the power of a 2JZ TT.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

This is cool :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

You found a pic from Sunday! Thank you Sadde.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

JONSIBAL Blog Archive Tuning Festa 2011

Here is more pics...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Year-end party*

One.
Last night we packed the transporter, the van and the cars and drove up into the mountains for the year-end club-house dinner, a night in the lodges, and then a whole day on the reserved track. 

By chance there was a pantechnicon parked there with a flying bird emblem, followed by the word INGING. Was the bird supposed to represent a capital W or a capital M I wondered idly? Inside the truck I found out was a test version of the new 86 with the boxer horizonal engine which they were running today, but they put it under cover when in the pit garage. 
http://www.inging.co.jp/

http://toyota.jp/86/?adid=ag084.tid....uru?ptopid=rec

Although it snowed lightly on and off all day and there was a pretty cold wind, it was generally sunny. Cold air is good for turbos, but the track surface was too cold to get the tyres/tires properly heated up in the warm-up laps.

Today they tried an experimental rolling start for the race. Why? Because.

Some people have complained year after year that their car was not getting the recognition it deserved. Either they always find themselves in the wrong class with no chance of winning a trophy, or someone else's car was only faster because XYZ, and the driver would probably not be any good in a car of exactly the same spec.. Moan moan. So the boss had an idea. :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Two.
Now, I thought it was the beer and the Sho-chu talking last night, but he went through with it today. 

After the warm-up section in mid-moring, he asked us to take our transponders off our cars and up to the Go-Kart track and do 5 laps in a Go-Kart. We were subsequently positioned on the starting grid on the real race track according to the time we had set in the 50cc Karts. (Fat people were at a disadvantage.) As a bonus, anyone able to beat his sons' best times would get 80 GBP (120 USD). 

From midday was Qualification/Time Attack. Since I knew the real Time Attack on the circuit would not be used for qualification today, and since I needed to save the last few laps left in my S tyres/tires, I skipped this section.

His worry was that the driver of some K-car might end up on the front row of the grid and more powerful cars behind might plow/plough into back of said K-car. Thus this year was to be a test run of this idea of a rolling start. :nervous:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Three.
Imagine my embarrassment when I saw the time sheets from the Karts. I was 34th fastest out of 46 drivers! 

We climbed into the 'real' cars, filed out of the pits and did a lap of honor/honour. 

Some people must have dropped out because my actual grid position for the race was 27th, on the 14th row of the grid!!! I couldn't even see the front cars. (Only 9 further rows behind me... :bawling: )

The lead car took us three quarters of the way around the track and then went into the pit lane. We formed up into two lines in grid order, and the two leaders took us round the final corner and down the main straight. As they approached the red lights, the lights were extinguished and as each car crossed the start line we were allowed to put the foot down and go for it. Seven laps. Imagine the chaos into the first corner!:squintdan


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Four.
This car is fast and I started cleaning up. She went beautifully. On the fifth lap I started to get the old blow-by problem again with oil spattering the front windscreen after the long right hander onto the back straight. Still, it was not too bad and this time I didn't touch the wipers. These cars were starting to look like back-markers and I wondered how close I was to the front of the field. All of the cars that had enjoyed overtaking me in the warm-up were now behind me. Physically I was exhausted, but I found myself struggling not to get over-confident and to make sure I brought the car back in one piece. In all these races so far I have been close, but never really brought home the baco-bits.

The winner was still 35 seconds ahead at the chequered flag... Today I crossed the line second overall, having overtaken 25 cars, but this time they said I was first in the "4WD Turbo Class", (did they create this class just for me?) so I got a first place trophy!!! :clap: Dead chuffed. Can't show the wife since this hobby is a secret, so it's going into the office.

For all you GTROCCERS I put on my GTROC cap for the podium ceremony. :thumbsup:

PS NO, no-one collected for beating his sons on the Kart track!


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats on the finish.
Where there many other 4WD cars on the grid, or that atleast finished the race? 

Miss hearing your stories. Need to chime in more often on here


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, FeastJapan.

Well, I have been pretty busy with work so not involved with cars as much as before, but seeing the cars people brought today brought a huge smile to my face.

On the grid in my class, in finishing order after my BNR34 there were two GDB Imprezas, a CP9A, a BNR32, a GDA, a BNR34, a BCNR33, a BNR32, a GC8, and a CT9A.

The classes were 1. NA1, 2. NA2, 3. TB2 4. TB4


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Thrust said:


> Thanks for the feedback, FeastJapan.
> 
> Well, I have been pretty busy with work so not involved with cars as much as before, but seeing the cars people brought today brought a huge smile to my face.
> 
> ...


Based on the list and what we have have all seen at various time attack events globally, I would say they are all evenly matched for the class entered. Good on your for the great finish. :clap:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done Piers :clap: really good to see your 34 doing so well,and having fun thats the main thing.

Happy new year :thumbsup:


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

awesome 34


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

You can see it in action in the first video from 6:30 to 7:36. (Big screen & loud volume... not office friendly!)
20111230???????????????? - YouTube

and in this video back camera from 7:13 to 8:26 
2011.12.30????????????????????? - YouTube!

In this one from the black RX7, 4:27~6:08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0m9aQ3ZVcA&feature=related


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

2011??????????? ??????????.3??? - YouTube

2.07... Your everywhere!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Glen, no, please, not that one!!!  Oil spraying all over the windshield and had to drop out...


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey was a nice pass  God yours and the other GTRs go well. 

Do you have any in car footage? should get a gopro or the hks recorder.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks, but I never buy my own ciggies...  

You're right, though. I have parts of the equipment but just too lazy to put it together and set it up.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Great too see more of these races:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Good work!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Many thanks, Matty, and of course, Sadde, Glen, AVS Ent, and Asia Si. A Happy 2012 of fun motoring to you and to all GTROC members. 

My New Year's resolution, to pay the lapsed membership, or better still to get the all-singing all-dancing Life Membership!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Phew, just made the deadline on membership. "Suberikomi-seif!" as they say in Japanese baseball when the runner slides in to touch base. Apologies and thanks.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

RevSpeed event at Okayama International Circuit yesterday. No qualification or race, but they divided the cars into categories and gave us three sessions of 25 mins track time during the day. 

Managed to come second average over three sessions which was a bonus, and the lap times were falling steadily, but the engine died in the final minutes. Engine (and wallet) out time is here again. :sigh: Overheating? Gasket? Bent valve? We'll see.

Might take the opportunity to get something tweaked while it's apart.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Matty kindly linked to Dino's shots on SpeedHunters of the R's Meeting at Fuji Speedway on 16 Sept 2012. The car was used to display Rays new TE37 'Tokyo Time Attack' rims.
http://cdn.speedhunters.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/AY0F9569.jpg

There were also a couple of photos on Garage Defend's Official Blog about a fifth of the way down this page:
18 9? 2012 GARAGE DEFEND BLOG

The car is actually in a state of flux at the moment as we complete the engine re-build, turn up the power a smidgen, sort out a better fix for the blow-by and do some lightening work on the shell. I want to keep the original interior as much as possible, but we will be putting the carbon doors back on, (again!) and following on from the windscreen, finishing the rest of the windows in Speedglass. I want to keep the original doors and windows stowed away in case the day comes when she needs to go back to being a road car. :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

This car was on the back burner for a while, and sadly missed the Nismo Festa, but is now under the lights getting ready for the year-end trackday. Needed new pistons, and a new head, which has been sent off for porting. Uprated turbo for a few more of those horses, and better injectors. Blow-by rerouting to the sump. 

Hoping the snow stays away on the 30th. Looking forward to see how she breathes in nice cold air. :smokin:


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

When was the nismo festa? last december or was there one this year? I thought it was cancelled to build the new facility? Did I miss it?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The Nismo Festa at Aida, Okayama was on the 18th November. I met some of the guys from Kure there and took quite a few photos. MADE came in his white ER34.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

In January I took the car on track but it wasn't firing properly so came straight back in. The car wasn't ready for the Meisters event in May. Finally now, with a few tweaks and a re-map she looks to be ready to go this Saturday at the OIC RevSpeed Round 2 event. :clap:

Hung up my kit to air today (26 degrees and cloudy outside) and rooted around for me shades.  Just need to fill up two 20-litre cans of Eneos 100 Ron and go round to wash the car tomorrow. Wondering what wheels and tyres the boss has dug out as I seem to remember not much meat left on the the old bones. :nervous: :nervous:

Looking at the schedule it looks like a day of setting times, like last year, and prizes for the fastest laps in class, rather than a full race. Probably a marginally better way to run the rebuilt engine in. :squintdan opcorn:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Saturday's Downs 'n Ups.*

*RevSpeed Event Report*

The drivers' meeting was a whole friggin' hour, but Eiji Yamada gave an excellent talk for half of it which made it worthwhile.

Today there was little to be proud of, :bawling: except one thing. 

The boss hadn't done the work that I thought he had. The car still had the one-cylinder misfire symptom and no pull at low revs. He had not had it mapped since the last overhaul, so we ran with boost turned off. It was overheating and there was oil leaking from the diff, so we couldn't push the car. 

Even so, we were third overall and top in our class. I only managed 1'47" which is 2 seconds off my best at this circuit... and...

So, what was _*the one thing*_, you ask?  Some years ago I remember overtaking two Ferraris and I thought that that was enough for one lifetime. Today I took immense pleasure in overtaking an LF-A, and I have the paperwork to prove it! :chairshot :clap:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Actually there was a blue IS-F and a white LF-A, probably mates. After overtaking them I did a cooling-down lap and then caught up and did it again for good measure! :chuckle:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

aahahahahahahia great....;-)


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Cheers. Most people were amazed that someone would even consider taking one on the track. opcorn:

Here you can see the time results. Mine is the BNR34, you can see the LFA below that, Mr Fukushima in car No. 73, and further down in 10th place Mr Yuda, a bloke in our pit with a lovely black and red R32.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just got the figures from the DynaPack mapping session on Sunday in Hiroshima. 

We've lost the black smoke! 700 ps and 81.5 kg/m torque at 5,200 rpm, 178 kph. Nice red glow in the engine bay... hehehe :smokin:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Is it common for girls skirts to be lifted in Japan? Lol thought that's was just on candid camera shows


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Roger, perhaps I should rephrase that. 

Piers BNR34 GT-R HKS28 T88-33D - YouTube


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

I was referring to your signature


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Thrust, your car is always so nice to see!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

rogerdavis said:


> I was referring to your signature


About the ban being lifted? 

Rain, thanks for the kind comment! :thumbsup:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

They seem to have this thing for girls dressing as school girls and having sexual fantasies.. bit sick if you ask me....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Been sorting out intake heat issues, the brakes and suspension, and generally stiffening things up underneath. Time for a test.

Took the car on track on Wednesday in blistering heat and humidity to see how she would handle and after a few laps things were looking positive. Peeled off the sweaty gear and took a break and was commenting on how the water seemed steady at 93 and the oil at 111. It was then that the boss started off at me. :flame:

"So you think you have come here to do a few laps and then go home? What if the car overheats during the Meister Cup? What an embarrassment! :chairshot Why do you think we are here today, and why have I sacrificed my day off? You should be pushing the car to the limits!" On and on he went, repeating himself angrily, and I let him talk. He was right of course. :bowdown1:

"OK, I'll do seven hot laps, watching the oil and water temps and oil pressure," I said, mentally gearing up, and he seemed satisfied as he went quiet.

Three laps later a black flag with an orange centre was waved at me, and I managed to flick her into the pit road. Back at our garage a track official was waiting. "You were giving off white smoke" he said. Under the car was a thin stream of oil pouring out of the cracked pan. "Did you go off?" asked the boss. "At the first corner I straddled the red & white rumble strip before taking a dip in the gravel." I replied. "Maybe I shouldn't have told you to push it," he muttered.

"You were lucky you came in early ", he said, "you could have blown another engine." "Fukochu no Saiwai" he kept repeating. "Good luck in bad", he translated, asking me how we would really say that in English. 

Hmmm... "very bad luck, but at least... erm, but luckily..." I tried to explain lamely.

Anyway we had to let her drain, and the day for me was over. :banned:


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

That last post was like an emotional roller coaster


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

geeez you dont make life easy for yourself buddy lol


i will give you a shout when im over there shortly


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. Bloody rumble strip. Anyway I am heading back to Europe for the summer, so this is now in the back of my mind. It was a special order large aluminium pan... and with that thin stream from the crack, oil got absolutely everywhere. He says he has to remove the engine, and he can change the cracked exhaust manifold while he's at it. Oh, and fit the new rotors/discs.

He kind of half forgives me as we were running that day on very worn semi slicks and there wasn't much grip. (I know it was my fault though, but always happy to have the excuse...)


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine was just ............... WOW !!!!!!!


----------



## Brand_X (Aug 11, 2013)

Shame you were not at the Tuning Fiesta this year.


----------



## r32manhoolee200 (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol drove my brothers r34 gtr standard 7 years ago racing my friends evo 4 in the wet on oulton park and couldnt believe how well it handled absolutley blew my friends evo away ***128540;


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Not been on the site for half a year. Apologies to all.

Since my retirement last year my wife has been on my ass to get a job. Any sign of spending one unnecessary penny and she's on my case like a vicious rabbit from the Holy Grail. The car has been secretly repaired and is sitting under wraps ready for the new season. 

Pleasant surprise then when Japan's fairly conservative GTR Magazine announced they wanted to do a feature on the car. Apparently it will be in the April 2014 edition. Big honor/honour for me, and a vote of confidence for Taiyo Sato who did all the work on the car.

(Might be a rubbish article though...)


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

This looks like their home page, GT-R Magazine?GTR????? |?Fujisan.co.jp?????????

(There seem to be special issues of GTR Magazine devoted to the R35 https://www.kotsu-times.jp/gtrmag/mooks/r35gｔr_oh )


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*GT-R Magazine 116 May 2014*

GT-*R* Magazine has a nice article of six pages about our local tuning shop and the customers' R32, R33, R34, R35 GTRs.

Sadly I was back in the UK when the camera crew were down here, but they dutifully rolled my car out for the shots anyway. opcorn:

Nothing eye-popping, but translation of my corner of the article follows.

Title says: Coming across the GT-Rthrough SunLine Racing, the owner was so smitten that he is also the proud owner of an R33 back in the UK.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

(_Rough translation of the above_.)

BNR34 Standard Version, Piers' Car.

About 10 years ago he was driving a drift spec Soarer and looking for a garage to tune it, when he ran across SunLine Racing. Following Mr Sato the boss's recommendation he swapped cars for an R-34 GTR. Driving GTRs ever since, he also has an R33 in the UK. Since purchasing the 34 he has in consultation with Mr Sato gradually tuned her up. Although externally looking pretty sporty, he has kept the original interior so the car is still comfortable to drive. His hopes for the future? More work on the brakes and suspension...

*Spec*. 
Wheels: SSR Type C (11J x18)
Tyres: Yokohama Advan AO50 (265/35-18)
Power: HKS 2.8L kit, F-Con V Pro, SLR GT Spec Titanium exhaust
Suspension: Trace Racing
Brakes: Endless
Other: SLR R34 GT wide body kit/ 3D GT wing TypeII, C-West front bumper, Holinger box, Exedy triple clutch, OS Giken Super Lock Diff, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

great to see you still have this legend Piers


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent thread!! 

Really enjoyed reading this, really interesting to follow your racing experiences 

Keep it coming!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Many thanks Matty, long time no see. I hope your beauty is too, as always. 
Git-r, thanks for the vote of confidence!  Hoping to snatch a track day or two very soon!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thrust said:


> Many thanks Matty, long time no see. I hope your beauty is too, as always.
> Git-r, thanks for the vote of confidence!  Hoping to snatch a track day or two very soon!


im all good thanks

maybe there should be a "reunion" of the old 34s :chuckle::chuckle::wavey:


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Great write up as always buddy!! The 33 is missing you over here!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Fud you need to take her out and exercise her a bit more! 

Oh, and those white wheels back then didn't look too bad either.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

matty32 said:


> maybe there should be a "reunion" of the old 34s :chuckle::chuckle::wavey:


Great idea! What about a get together at the Jap Show? I'll bring my R1.


.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Er, yes, but my 34 is in Japan!!! :bawling: Have a good time there! :wavey:

Entered for the Meister Cup on the 29th April... :squintdan


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

11Js. Ouch, these 295 S tyres/tires are expensive. Price of fuel has gone up too!

Changed the front discs and all the oils. 

Sunny day. Hung up the kit on the washing line to dry out after the winter.

Ready to roll her out on Tuesday.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Let the new season roll out! Good luck this year!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Cheers, Rain. If I can get the suit to zip up... :nervous:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Checked the car today, just about ready for tomorrow. 

New quench hardened Endless front discs, and AO50 295 M semi-slicks.

The weather does not look so good, though... :nervous:


----------



## Powderz (Dec 2, 2013)

What a nice car! jaw dropping


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Scary stuff out there. Sliding all over the place. People swimming in the gravel pits left right and centre/center. Josh from Iwakuni and Alan Chan from Hong Kong and some other non-Japanese tempting fate here too today...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Keeps life interesting  

What was the weather like anyway? Lots of rain?

Sorry if you mentioned it before but are you running any type of torque split control ?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Rain, rain, rain...  Some felt the sharp end of it. :bawling:

No, just the mechanical Attesa, run by an older box made by Field. Nowadays the controller is made by Do-Luck, right?

Discussing a digital G-Sensor, though, and an upgrade, as something in my system seems to be faulty.


----------

